# الغش اثناء مراحل التنفيذ



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يونيو 2007)

اذا كنت مهندس موقع اشراف او تنفيذ وتعرضت لواقعه (نصب- كذب- غش.........................)

فلا تترد فى ان تحكيها حتى يستفيد منها الاخرون


----------



## eng.walee (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

سبدأ باول واقعه صادفتى من فتره قريبه جدا.

اثناء تنفيذ مشروع كبير بقريه سياحيه ( بمدينه الغردقه -مصر )

فوجئت ان صاحب العمل اتفق مع المحطه المركزيه لتوريد الخرسانه على توريد خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه باجهاد اقل من 

المنصوص عليه فى العقد (150 كجم/سم3 للخرسانه العاديه & 200 كجم /سم3 للخرسانه المسلحه )

بدلا من (180 كجم /سم3 للخرسانه العاديه & 250 كجم /سم3 للخرسانه المسلحه )

فما كان منى الا اتخاذ قرار ايقاف اعمال الخرسانات والرجوع الى توصيات تقرير التربه 

وتم تغيير نوع الا سمنت ومحتواه للوصول الى الاجهادات المطلوبه.

فبالله عليكم اين الضمير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سواء تم ذلك عن عمد (غش ) او عن غير عمد 

وهى كارثه اخرى (جهل )............................ اين الضمير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واستحلفكم بالله تحرى الدقه فى مثل هذه الامور واتخاذ القرار السريع .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

eng.walee قال:


> مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


 
اشكرك على قرأه الموضوع والمشاركه.


----------



## ابراهيم ركشة (11 يونيو 2007)

الاخ طلعت محمد علي هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لأن ظاهرة الغش انتشرت بكثره غي الاونة الاخيره وهذا يرجع لضعف الايمان وتفكير كل الناس في الغني السريع والغش في مجال البناء من أخطر أنواع الغش لأن الخطاء تترتب عليه جريمة يروح ضحيتها العشرات علي أقل تقدير . ونتذكر قول الرسول الكريم صلي الله عليه وسلم (من غشنا ليس منا ) وندعو للجميع بأكل الحلال الطيب وتجنب الشبهات وفقنا الله واياكم لفع الخيرات اميييين


----------



## Eng-spring (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك لتسليط الضوء على هذه الظاهرة وننتظر المزيد من الحكايات المماثلة علنا نستفيد ونأخذ الحيطة والعبرة والحذر


----------



## semoo (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع وهوو موضوع مهم فعلا أرجو من كل من لديه الخبره المشاركه فى هذا الأمر حتى يتسنى لنا معرفه الحيل والألاعيب حتى لا تنطلى علينا هكذا نستطيع أن نكون أكثر حيطه وقوه من خلال تبادل الخبرات ولا يستطيع أحد خداعنا بإذن الله


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (11 يونيو 2007)

انا كنت ماسك موقع عمارة سكنيةوتعرضت للنصب من مقاول النقاشة
فحذار حذار من اى مقاول
واياك تدى مقاول فلوس زيادة حتى لو كان والدك هو اللى شغال معاك لأن فى الآخر اللوم كله هيقع عليك انت


----------



## amralaa (11 يونيو 2007)

في المشروع الذي اعمل به
وفي شبكات الصرف الصحي قام المقاول بصب خرسانة المطابق باستخدام عدد 3 شكائر و قد قام برشوة معمل خرسانة لاستخراج نتائج تكسير مكعبات ناجحة
و حين شك مدير الموقع في النتائج , قام بعمل اختبار core test و ثبت فشل الخرسانة و كانت النتائج انها تتحمل 50 كجم/سم3
و كانت مهزلة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

محمود محمد سعد قال:


> انا كنت ماسك موقع عمارة سكنيةوتعرضت للنصب من مقاول النقاشة
> فحذار حذار من اى مقاول
> واياك تدى مقاول فلوس زيادة حتى لو كان والدك هو اللى شغال معاك لأن فى الآخر اللوم كله هيقع عليك انت


 والله كلامك هو الخلاصه وصح جدا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> في المشروع الذي اعمل به
> وفي شبكات الصرف الصحي قام المقاول بصب خرسانة المطابق باستخدام عدد 3 شكائر و قد قام برشوة معمل خرسانة لاستخراج نتائج تكسير مكعبات ناجحة
> و حين شك مدير الموقع في النتائج , قام بعمل اختبار core test و ثبت فشل الخرسانة و كانت النتائج انها تتحمل 50 كجم/سم3
> و كانت مهزلة


 
شكرا يل باشمهندس على كتابه هذا الموقف

ولكن ماذا تم بعد ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو منك سرد باقى الواقعه


----------



## عبدالرحمن3 (11 يونيو 2007)

التلاعب في اقطار حديد التسليح اصبح ظاهره منتشره في هذه الايام بعد ارتفاع اسعار الحديد وصعوبة الحصول على حديد ببعض المقاسات0
اكتشفنا انه تم تركيب حديد بقطر 20مم فقط بدلا من 22مم طبقا لرسومات المشروع والفرق لا يمكن تمميزه بالعين المجرده لكثير من المهندسين قليلي الخبره


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2007)

عبدالرحمن3 قال:


> التلاعب في اقطار حديد التسليح اصبح ظاهره منتشره في هذه الايام بعد ارتفاع اسعار الحديد وصعوبة الحصول على حديد ببعض المقاسات0
> اكتشفنا انه تم تركيب حديد بقطر 20مم فقط بدلا من 22مم طبقا لرسومات المشروع والفرق لا يمكن تمميزه بالعين المجرده لكثير من المهندسين قليلي الخبره


 
اشكرك يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع ااهام

وان كنت اتعشم ان تصل المعلومه كامله حتى يستفيد منها جموع الساده المهندسين (الطلاب ... حديثى التخرج.. ذو الخبره )

واضيف ان طريقه القياس المناسبه هى البوكليز


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 يونيو 2007)

كثيرة هي المواقف التي 
حدث فيها تلاعبا 

وهنا اود ان اضفي شيئا على الموضوع المتميز هذا

وهو 
ان الغش احيانا يكون من المقاول
واحيانا يكون من المشرف

ويكون الغش في اغلبه في نوعيات المواد او المواصفات
او بعض التفاصيل في المخططات الورشة (Shop drawings)

وما شاهدته كثيرا
هو ان المقاول يخشى التلاعب في الخرسانات والحديد ايضا
لكن
في التشطيبات
فحدث ولا حرج

كما حدث من احد المقاولين
ان يستبدل نوعية زجاج الواجهات
من ال k-lite الى الزجاج العادي

او احيانا يحاولون استبدال الزجاج المقسى الى العادي

بل احيانا يصل الامر
وهو ما رأيته من احد المقاولين
انه قدم عينة مقطع في باب نجارة
وتم رفضه لعدم مطابقته للمواصفات والمستندات التعاقدية 
فاحضر عينة مطابقة
وتم اعتمادها

وتمت زيارة المصنع المورد بناء على ذلك
ورأينا باعيننا الابواب المطابقة في خطوط التصنيع

ثم

في الموقع
شككت في ثقل الابواب الراكبة

وطلبت عمل قطع في احد الابواب
فتذمر المقاول والزملاء المهندسين العاملون معه

لكنني اصريت وقلت اتحمل التكاليف ان كان مطابقا للعينة المعتمدة
وتم النشر

واكتشفنا او كشفنا
ان الباب ليس كالعينة المعتمدة

وتم رفض الابواب كاملة 
الى ان تم توقيع غرامة على المقاول من قبل المالك وقبل تلك الابواب 


كذلك يكون التلاعب في اوامر التغيير كثيرا
لان التلاعب فيه
يكون على الورق في حسابات التكاليف والاسعار

واذكر في ذلك مرة
ان قدم المقاول امر تغيير بحوالي 35 الف ريال على ما اذكر
وبعد التدقيق والمراجعة
وجدت انه لم يقم بطرح قيمة الاعمال التي تم استبدالها

وبعد الحسابات تبين ان امر التغيير
قيمته فقط 73 ريال
!


اما عن تلاعب المشرف
فاعتبر عدم اعطاء المقاول حقه في
اعتماد المواد والمخططات بشكل سريع
و الرد السريع على طلبات الفحص 
و الرد على البنود التي تحتاج الى استفسارات فنية بسرعة
فان هذا يعد ايضا تلاعبا من جهة المشرف

الحقيقة
اساليب التلاعب كثيرة

وتحتاج الى مشاركات كثيرة
ولنا عودة ان شاء الله

​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> كثيرة هي المواقف التي
> حدث فيها تلاعبا ​
> وهنا اود ان اضفي شيئا على الموضوع المتميز هذا​
> وهو
> ...


----------



## semoo (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أشكر كل من شارك فى الموضوع لإثراء خبره المهندسين حديثى التخرج من أمثالى حتى لا يقعوا فريسه لقليلى الضمير لكن أقترح أن يقدم كل مشارك بقصه أو موقف رد فعله مع المقاول وكيف تصرف معه وحل المشكله إن وجد حتى تكتمل الفائده
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مشاري (12 يونيو 2007)

اول ما تخرجت واشتغلت في مكتب استشارى 
وقعت بين فكى المطرقه والسندان
انضممت الى استف الاشراف في الموقع وطبعا هناك مدير للموقع زميلنا ومديرنا وطبعا انا مهندس حديث التخرج ولا بد لى من مهندس ذو خبره اخذ معلوماتى منه 

فوجدت ان المقاول ومهندسه ومديرنا الفاضل المهندس ذو الخبره بينهم اتفاق ضمنى بالتلاعب 
واذا تكلمت انا قالو لى انت لسه جديد وفيه الصح وفيه الاصح 
المهم بعد شهر من المراقبه قرأت معلومه في كتاب وحضرتها وذهبت للموقع فوجدتهم يعملون بعكسها فأوقفت العمل فهب مهندس المقاول لمدير الى هوه مدير المشروع وجاء المهندس ذو الخبره يقلى يا باش مهندس ليه وقفت العمل قلت له لانهم يعملو كذا وهذا خطاء قال من الى قلك كذا غلطت بالعكس كذا صح فما كان منى الا ان انفجرت في وجهه صارخا بل كلامك انت الغلط واما انك مش فاهم اي حاجه او انك حرامى وحصلت مشكله كبيره انتهت بفصل مدير الموقع وتعلمت درس من بعدها 

ملخص الدرس
قف وراقب لا تتكلم الا وانت تملك المعلومه القويه 
لا تاخذ خبرتك من كل من هب ودب حتى تثق بانه يخاف الله في عمله
ايها المهندس المدنى كن ذو مخالب ولسان حاد سليط لو احتجت لذلك 
وطز في ابو 20 سنه خبره اذا كان حرامى


----------



## صلاحالدين (12 يونيو 2007)

استاذ طلعت كيف الحال 
اروي هذا الحالة وقعت في اساس احدى البنايات (بناية كلية) شككنا في نتائج الفحوصات لمكعبات الكونكريت وذلك لكثرة الشقوق مع هشاشة الكونكريت للاساس فعمل للاساس كور تيست وكانت نتيجة فاشلة جدا" فاتخذ اجراء قلع كامل للاساس مما كلف المقاول اولا المبلغ الذي صرفه بالصب المغشوش الاول ثانيا قلع الاساس ونقل الانقاض الى خارج الموقع ثالثا تنظيف اماكن الحفر بصورة جيدة رابعا تسليح مرة اخرى خامسا صب الكونكريت وبالاضافة الى مصاريف نقل المواد والفحوصات ....الخ!!!
ادري هذا المقاول لو كان من البداية ماشي عدل ما كان احسن!!!
طبعا لمعلوماتكم خسارة المقاول فقط من الاساس قدرت ب 80000 الف دولار بس يستحق ماذا تقولون ؟
تحياتي لك استاذ طلعت عن الموضوع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2007)

*وما رأيكم فى تعنت جهاز الاشراف على التنفيذ لكى يخسر المقاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

حدث معى هذا اثناء تنفيذ محطه خدمه وتموين سيارات ( على مستوى عالى جدا ) بمدينه الاقصر -مصر

واثناء التنفيذ لاحظت تعنت جهاز الاشراف عن قصد وسوء نيه حتى يخسر المقاول ( حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل )

واليكم مثال بسيط جدا لما حدث :- اثناء تنفيذ بند الردم ( يشترط البند الردم برمال نظيفه من خارج الموقع )

وبعد لفه طويله جدا على المحاجر لايجاد رمال مطابقه للمواصفات ( خاليه من الاتربه والاملاح والطفله )

وبعد اخذ العينات واجراء الاختبارات اللازمه فى معمل متخصص فى الاقصر جاءت العينات كلها مطابقه للمواصفات

وفى حدود المسموح به من نسبه المواد الناعمه.

كله ده اخذ وقت اكثر من 3 اسابيع لايجاد الرمال المناسبه تخيلو الاعمال الردم

واثناء الردم كل ما التوريدات تيجى يتم ايقافنا من طرف المهندس المشرف لان الرمال ظاهريا بها نسبه رمال ناعمه

وبالمناسبه الرمال التى كنا نوردها هى نفس المستخدمه فى محط خلط مجاوره خاصه بشركه النيل للطرق والكبارى 

كانت تستخدمها لعمل كوبرى علوى ( الاجهاد المستخدم 350 كجم /سم 3) 

فما كان منى الا اتى انفجرت فى وجه المهندس المشرف رافضا عدم ايقاف التوريدات واعمال الردم 

ومصرا على اعطائى ورقه رسميه لكى اقوم بايقاف اعمال الردم ((( وباعلى صوتى للمشرف اللى معى 

هات يا ابنى هنا واردم اردم اردم وخلى التخين يفتح فمه.......................

ملحوظه :- استمر الخناق بينى وبينهم ( على حق ) حتى استبعدونى من المشروع ( وكنت مدير المشروع )

فعوضنى الله بمشروع اخر احسن منه .... 

واقسم لكم بالله وبشركه بعد ذلك المشروع احسن من اللى كنت فيها وبضعف المرتب.....

وفى النهايه لا يصح الا الصحيح وتبقى المبادى والقيم والاخلاق ................. وللحديث بقيه


----------



## semoo (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخ طلعت بس انا حتى الان مهندس مصمم لم اشرف على التنفيذ او اقوم بالتنفيذ لكنى اعلم انى قريبا لابد لى من العمل فى الاشراف او التنفيذ لذلك لدى موقف تعرض له أحد زملائى احببت أن احكيه عللى اجد عند أحد الزملاء حل أو طريقه لعدم الوقوع فى مصيده الغش 
عند استلام المهندس لأعمال الحفر بالموقع بالطبع يتم قياس منسوب الحفر من خلال ميزان القامه طبعا يقف المهندس المشرف أمام الميزان وعلى الجانب الاخر يمسك العامل القامه ويثبتها على الارض ولأن هذا العامل هو من عمال المقاول بالطبع فتكون النتيجه ان يقوم العامل (بغرس ) القامه فى الارض حتى تعطى قرائه أعلى وبالتالى منسوب حفر أقل وبالتالى كميات حفر أكبر 
هذال موقف بالبلدى كده (حرق دمى ) لكن كيف يتسنى للمهندس المشرف معرفه وضع القامه وهو يقف عن بعد
إذا كان أحد المهندسين قد تعرض لنفس الموقف ولديه الحل فرجاء يقدمه لنا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 يونيو 2007)

في هذا الموضوع القيم

اود ان اذكر شيئا مهما
عن التلاعب والغش في مواقع التنفيذ

اذكر بعد تخرجي بسنوات
عملت في انشاءات وتنفيذ مدينة تسمى النهضة 
بالقاهرة بمصر

وكنت اعمل بشركة التنفيذ (المقاول الرئيسي المنفذ )
:15: 
وكانت تلك الشركة المنفذة لها اعمال تنفذها بذاتها
تسمى تنفيذ ذاتي ( اي المواد والعمالة من الشركة )

وجزء اخر يسمى تنفيذ مقاول باطن 
( وفيه يتم تلزيم العمل بكامله الى مقاول باطن تسليم مفتاح ونشرف فقط على الاعمال فيه )

اذا
هناك قسمين بنفس المشروع

قسم يتم توريد المواد من اسمنت وحديد وابواب نجارة ودهانات و و و
من الشركة المقاول الرئيسي

وقسم يتم توريد المواد فيه من مقاول الباطن 

ويفصل بينهما سور ضعيف له ابواب

ويوجد حارس ليلي من المقاول الرئيسي
:78: 

وبعد

لاحظت وانا مهندس في مقتبل العمل حينها
ان امين المخزن ( من المقاول الرئيسي )
يأتي الي ويأخذ توقيعاتي على سندات استعمال المواد
مواد كثيرة من سلك ومسمار الى اطنان من حديد التسليح
:63: 

ولما سألت ما هذا ؟
قال لي دي اجراءات شكلية ليمكن بها استهلاك المواد الاتية من الشركة 
واخبرني ان المهندس الذي قبلي ( وكنت شاهدته فعلا يوقع ) قد وقع على مثلها كثيرا
وانها شيء روتيني :4: 
وان الحارس موجود يراقب المواد  

ولا يمكن توريد كميات اخرى الا بعد اهلاك ما تم توريده مستنديا

الحقيقة في اول الامر وقعت
ولكن
فكرت في امكانية تسريب تلك المواد الى مقاول الباطن ليلا
ويقوم البيه امين المخزن باخذ توقيعي على اهلاك تلك المواد في التنفيذ
وخاصة ان انا حديث تخرج
ويأتيني لمكتبي سعادته وينحني ويفتح لي الصفحات
( بيك انا يعني بقى ) :68: 


وفي المرة التالية
قلت للسيد امين المخزن الغير امين
لن اوقع لك على اي مستند 
الا بعد حساب الاستهلاكات الهندسية لكل سقف من الاسقف التي تم تنفيذها

وبجميع المواد المستخدمة 

وعندنا عدد الاسقف وعدد العمارات ( كانت 37 عمارة )
:31: 

وهنا وجدته يرتبك ويثور ويقول لن تأتينا اي شحنات مواد
والشركة تضغط علينا في انها العمل
وكدا بنؤخر العمل

واهتززت امام جعجعته :79: 

ولكن اصريت على الموقف
ولم يكن هناك من مهندس اخر معي لأستأنس برايه


وقمت بحساب الاستهلاكات لبندين او ثلاثة فوجدت فروقات كبيرة
وسمعت من البعض همهمات بان اشياء تحدث ليلا

ثم
وجدته يأت لي بعد يومين من المشكلة
ويقول لي

انا اخطأت :3: ولكن هذه هي تعليمات ادارة المخازن
وانه لا يدري عن الفروقات اين ذهبت

ولما رفعت الامر الى ادارة المخازن
لم يتخذوا معه الا ان سحبوه من الموقع ووضعوه في ادارة المخازن بالمبنى الرئيسي
( مش عارف يمكن بيكرموه ! ! ) :14: 

:81: :81: 


طبعا قمت بالاتصال ببعض المسئولين الكبار بالشركة ورفعت الامر لهم
لكن
لم اجد ما يشير الى اي تحرك
:69: 

فطلبت من المدير الاداري ان يتم عمل دورات للمهندسين الجدد
قبل نزولهم للعمل
في الادارة المخزنية وكيفية العمل في دورة المواد الخام
وكذلك في ادارة شئون الافراد

لكن

لم يحدث شيء

:4: 

وارجو كل من في موقع المسئولية
ان يقوم بعمل مثل تلك الدورات التي لا تكون اكثر من 5 أيام مثلا
ليتعرف المهندسون الزملاء الجدد على 
النظام المستندي للشركات

مشكورين جميعا على اطروحاتكم المضيفة

:55: 
​
اعتذر على الاطالة


----------



## محمدي2006 (13 يونيو 2007)

السلا م عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع
مداخلتي التي اريدها ، هي علاقة صاحب العمل مع المقاول، أظن أن معظم المقاولين يحاولون كسب 
صداقة مع صاحب العمل لإستدراجه أو إيقاعه في أمور --- كأن يبدأ مثلا في الدعوة لتناول الغذاء -- على سبيل المثال ، لا تعتبر في مضمون العقد. 
فإياكم ياإخواني أن تتغاضوا على أي شيئ - حتى و لو كان جزئي- ترونه غير مناسب ، يجب من البدأ إظهارالصرامةو الدقة المتناهية في العمل و تدوين كل شيئ في دفتر الورشة ،و إتخاذ كل ما هو ضروري لإتمام المشروع وفق بنود دفتر الشروط و المقايس البناء المعمول بها عالميا ، و أن لا تثق في أي مقاول ، كل هذا يمكنكم من القيام بعملكم بطريقة مناسبة و مهنية ، و إتقوا الله و إعلموا أن الله عز و جل يراقبكم


----------



## جسر المحبة (13 يونيو 2007)

حصلت معى فى حديد التسليح 
انا باشتغل فى شركة فرنسية نقوم بتنفيذ منتجع سياحى فى السعودية ولدينا عدد من الشركات تعمل كمقاول باطن

فى يوم من الايام كان لدى استلام retaining wall بطول 50 متر وارتفاع 6 امتار المهم الحديد طبفا للرسومات 14 ملم وفى الواقع وجدتة 12ملم طبعا مهندس المقاول كان متوقع انة لن الاحظ وعندما لاحظت سالتة كم قطر الحديد 
رد مثل ما موجود بالرسومات 
قلت لة لا بالرسومات 14 والموجود 12
طبعا ليحفظ ما وجهة فى الموقع حط الخطا فى المهندس الى تحتة والفورمان 
بكل بساطة رفضت استلم وطلبت منة ان يفك كل الحديد ويركب الحديد المطابق وطبعا غصبا عنة قام بذلك
لكن المفاجاءة انة بعد ما خرجت من الموقع لحقنى (على انفراد) وقال لى 
اكلمك بصراحة قلت لة قول ... قال لم يكن موجود بالموةقع حديد 14 ملم فوضعت 12 ملم فطلب منى اعديها بالبلدى يعنى ...طبعا رفضت ..... حاول يستذكى قال لى طيب فى كل متر نزود سيخ 
قلت لة ابعد من وجهى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2007)

semoo قال:


> شكرا أخ طلعت بس انا حتى الان مهندس مصمم لم اشرف على التنفيذ او اقوم بالتنفيذ لكنى اعلم انى قريبا لابد لى من العمل فى الاشراف او التنفيذ لذلك لدى موقف تعرض له أحد زملائى احببت أن احكيه عللى اجد عند أحد الزملاء حل أو طريقه لعدم الوقوع فى مصيده الغش
> عند استلام المهندس لأعمال الحفر بالموقع بالطبع يتم قياس منسوب الحفر من خلال ميزان القامه طبعا يقف المهندس المشرف أمام الميزان وعلى الجانب الاخر يمسك العامل القامه ويثبتها على الارض ولأن هذا العامل هو من عمال المقاول بالطبع فتكون النتيجه ان يقوم العامل (بغرس ) القامه فى الارض حتى تعطى قرائه أعلى وبالتالى منسوب حفر أقل وبالتالى كميات حفر أكبر
> هذال موقف بالبلدى كده (حرق دمى ) لكن كيف يتسنى للمهندس المشرف معرفه وضع القامه وهو يقف عن بعد
> إذا كان أحد المهندسين قد تعرض لنفس الموقف ولديه الحل فرجاء يقدمه لنا


 
اخ semoo اولا اشكرك على المشاركه وطلب ابداء الرأى :

فى البدايه هذه المشكله حلها بسيط جدا جدا ( فوق ما تتخيل )

ولكن قبل الاجابه انصحك نصيحه اخويه اذا تعرضت لاى موقف من هذه المواقف ( وليس هذا الموقف بالتحديد ) وحسيت

انه اتضح عليك ولا تدرى مذا تفعل ان تقوم بتوبيخ م المقاول على غشه هذا اولا وتقوم باستبعاد هذا العامل ( او غيره 

مهما كان وظيفته ) ولا تسمح بدخوله الموقع مره اخرى 

اما الاجابه فانه اى قياسات هندسيه لمناسيب الحفر لا تتم الابغد استلامه وعمل اختبارات الدمك ( اى بعد ما تكون التربه 

دمكت دمكا جيدا بالبلدى يا باشمهندس ) فلا يحدث اى هبوط للقامه عند اخذ القراءات

** ثانيا اذا كنت تريد عمل حصر مبدى او تقريبى فقم بنصب الميزان فى وسط المساحه المحفوره وقم بأخذ القراءات من 

مسافات قريبه جدا للميزان حتى تكون الرؤيه واضحا لك وانا تحت امرك فى اى استفسار


للتواصل لك وللاخرين من خلال المنتدى او على eg_tal3t(at)yahoo.com


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2007)

جسر المحبة قال:


> حصلت معى فى حديد التسليح
> انا باشتغل فى شركة فرنسية نقوم بتنفيذ منتجع سياحى فى السعودية ولدينا عدد من الشركات تعمل كمقاول باطن
> 
> فى يوم من الايام كان لدى استلام retaining wall بطول 50 متر وارتفاع 6 امتار المهم الحديد طبفا للرسومات 14 ملم وفى الواقع وجدتة 12ملم طبعا مهندس المقاول كان متوقع انة لن الاحظ وعندما لاحظت سالتة كم قطر الحديد
> ...


 
احييك والله على هذا الموقف الشجاع

ولكن اخى العزير لا مانع هندسيا من استبدال الحديد من قطر 14 الى قطر 12 بنفس area steel ( اى حساب العدد 

المطلوب من الاسياخ قطر 12 ليعطى نفس مساحه الحديد المصممه على قطر 14)

والاستبدال لا مانع منه طالما انه بالقطر المناسب ( اى لا يجوز استبدال قطر 16 بقطر 10 مثلا )

وارجوك اخى جسر المحبه هذه الرساله للتنويه والافاده ( وليست للتعديل او التحدى )

واسأل اخى العزيز اكثر من متخصص 

وارجو منك الرد 000000وتحياتى مره ثانيه


----------



## عمروعلى3 (14 يونيو 2007)

موضوع رائع 
ومشاركات اروع
بارك الله لكم

تم تثبيت الموضوع لفتره


----------



## جسر المحبة (14 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> احييك والله على هذا الموقف الشجاع
> 
> ولكن اخى العزير لا مانع هندسيا من استبدال الحديد من قطر 14 الى قطر 12 بنفس area steel ( اى حساب العدد
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خير على الرد بس انا والله بعرف وكلامك صح 100% انة ممكن نعوض الحديد بشرط بالمقاس الذى ييلية لكن بنفس مساحة المقطع اى نزيد عدد الاسياخ .............

بس انا رفضت لسببين :
اولا الشركة الفرنسية اغلب الطاقم فرنسى وهم ناس دقيقين بالملى فما احب ادخل فى نقاش ودجال معهم على شغلة بسيطة 

ثانيا وهوالاهم ان المهندس من المقاول حاول يتلاعب وما اعترف الا بعد ان كشفتة وحتى (اذا كان هو صادق كان المفروض يزود الحديد من قبل ما استلم او اناقشة ) لكن حبيت اعطيلوا درس 

وتحياتى لكم


----------



## semoo (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخ طلعت مبروك على التثبيت الموضوع فعلا مهم ويستحق يتثبت


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2007)

جسر المحبة قال:


> جزاك الله خير على الرد بس انا والله بعرف وكلامك صح 100% انة ممكن نعوض الحديد بشرط بالمقاس الذى ييلية لكن بنفس مساحة المقطع اى نزيد عدد الاسياخ .............
> 
> بس انا رفضت لسببين :
> اولا الشركة الفرنسية اغلب الطاقم فرنسى وهم ناس دقيقين بالملى فما احب ادخل فى نقاش ودجال معهم على شغلة بسيطة
> ...


 

موقف جرى يا اخى والله بارك الله فيك واشكرك على الرد


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2007)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ومشاركات اروع
> بارك الله لكم
> 
> تم تثبيت الموضوع لفتره


 
اشكرك حضرتك يا باشمهندس / عمرو على تثبيت الموضوع وعلى حسك المرفه واحساسك العالى

وبارك الله لنا فيك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2007)

semoo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخ طلعت مبروك على التثبيت الموضوع فعلا مهم ويستحق يتثبت


 
شكرا على هذه المجامله الرقيقه ...... ونرجو مزيد من المشاركات


----------



## محمدفؤاد (14 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه بجد موضوع ممتاز ومهم جداااا


----------



## amralaa (15 يونيو 2007)

انا اعتذر عن التأخير في الرد و لكني كنت مشغول الايام الماضية
كنت اتحدث عن غش المقاول في الخرسانة لمطابق الصرف الصحي بالمشروع و قد قام برشوة المعمل لاستخراج نتائج مكعبات ناجحة
و قد قام الاستشاري بعمل core test على تلك العينات و ثبت فشلها
ما حدث بعد ذلك
هو انه تقرر عمل core test في جميع الطرق بالمشروع 
و قد تم عمل امس 9 عينات 8 منهم فشلت و كانت نتيجتها في حدود 90 كجم/سم3
و المقاول لكي يجد له مخرج فقد قام بالتشكيك في النتائج و التشكيك في صحة المعمل 
مع ان المعمل هو "أردمان أيس" في القاهرة لمن يعرفه
و جاري الان البحث في اتخاذ قرار مناسب
في رأيكم ما هو القرار المناسب الذي يجب نأخذه على المقاول بخلاف اعادة العمل على حسابه


----------



## العبد الفقير (15 يونيو 2007)

الطريقة الأولى للغش: الأتفاق من تحت الطاولة بين الاستشاري وبين المقاول والعراك الوهمي أمام المالك لكي يرتاح المقاول ويقول الاستشاري ما شاء الله عليه ماسك المقاول صح!!

والاستشاري يمرر للمقاول عدم الجودة في المشروع نظير مقابل مادي 

وللحل لهذه الطريقة هي أن يكون المالك أو من يمثل المالك له خبرة هندسية لكي يراقب الاستشاري وضمان عمله

الطريقة الثانية في الغش: أن يقوم المالك بفحص المكعبات الخرسانية، فيقوم المقاول بتقديم أفضل وأقوى المكعبات الخرسانية للمالك ويفحصها المالك ويفرح لكفاءة هذه العينة بينما باقي العينات ضعيفة جدا 

أو يكون هناك أتفاق سري بين المقاول وبين مختبر الفحص ليعطي نتائج وهمية

والحل لهذه الطريقة من الغش بأن المالك هو الذي يختار المكعبات بنفسها ويضع عليها توقيعه وختم الشركة (بحيث لا يكون هناك مجال للتزوير) وهو الذي ينقلها إلى مختبر الفحص ويرى النتيجة بنفسه.


الطريقة الثالثة من الغش: أن يقوم المالك باختيار نوع معين من المواد فلنقل الرخام، قيأتي المقاول بنفس شكل و لون الرخام الذي يريده المالك ولكن من جهة صنع أخرى وهنا تختلف الجودة

والحل لهذه الطريقة أن يجب أن يتأكد المالك من جهة صنع الرخام وأسم المصنع ورقم القطعة من الصمنع نفسه ، فقد يكون المالك اختار الرخام من ايطاليا ولكن المقاول يأتي بالرخام بنفس الشكل و اللون الصين، والذي يأتي من الصين غالباً يكون جودته ضعيفه ويسبب الأمراض...الخ

الطريقة الرابعة للغش: يطلب المقاول من المالك الدفعة الأولى ثم يقوم بعد ذلك بالهرب من المشروع وقد يأخذ هذه الدفعة الأولى ويستثمرها وتذهب المسألة بين المالك وبين المقاول المحاكم وتأخذ عشرات السنين ،وقد يعيدها المقاول إلى المالك وقد لا يعيدها

والحل هو أن يقوم المالك بأخذ ضمان بنكي للدفعة الأولى من المقاول



وهناك الكثير والكثير من طرق الغش ولكن يمكن تقليصها إذا كان المالك أو المهندس فاهم ونبيه لهذه الطرق


----------



## mido_132 (15 يونيو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يونيو 2007)

العبد الفقير قال:


> الطريقة الأولى للغش: الأتفاق من تحت الطاولة بين الاستشاري وبين المقاول والعراك الوهمي أمام المالك لكي يرتاح المقاول ويقول الاستشاري ما شاء الله عليه ماسك المقاول صح!!
> 
> والاستشاري يمرر للمقاول عدم الجودة في المشروع نظير مقابل مادي
> 
> ...


 
اشكرا اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله لنا فيك .

ولكن ما رأيك فى تعنت الجهه المشرفه للمقاول حتى يعطيها الرشوه التى تريدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

نحن هنا نتكلم عن نسبه قليله جدا قد لا تتعدى 1 % ولكنها موجوده ...

فبالله عليك ما العمل حينما تطلب جهه الاشراف الرشوه او المبلغ المالى تحت اى مسمى أخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> انا اعتذر عن التأخير في الرد و لكني كنت مشغول الايام الماضية
> كنت اتحدث عن غش المقاول في الخرسانة لمطابق الصرف الصحي بالمشروع و قد قام برشوة المعمل لاستخراج نتائج مكعبات ناجحة
> و قد قام الاستشاري بعمل core test على تلك العينات و ثبت فشلها
> ما حدث بعد ذلك
> ...


 

اخى العزيز / amralaa

ذكرت فى رسالتك السابقه ان العينات التى تم اختبارها كان اجهادها فى حدود 90 كجم/سم3

ولكنك لم تذكر ما هو الاجهاد التصميمى ؟؟ او الاجهاد المطلوب ؟؟؟

وذكرت انه تقرر عمل core test فى جميع الطرق بالمشروع . ولكن ما هو نوع الطرق التى تتحدث عنها ؟؟؟؟؟

والسؤال الاهم :- هل يمكن معالجه الطرق السابقه الذكر ؟؟؟ وما هى طريقه المعالجه المناسبه ؟؟

بعيدا عن اعاده العمل على حساب المقاول ؟ فى رأى الشخصى المتواضع انه أخر الحلول ات يبم اعاده العمل ؟

نعم هناك مشكله كبيره لا احد ينكر ذلك ولكن السؤال كيفيه معالجه المشكله بالطرق العلميه بعيدا عن الاهواء الشخصيه

والسؤال الاهم :-- ما هى ضماناتك حتى لا يتكرر ما حدث اذا اخترتم اعاده الاعمال على حساب المقاول ؟؟

ارجع الى اساس المشكله واضح انه هناك خلل ما فى مكان ما وحاول علاج ذلك الخلل بكل هدوء وبدون انفعال .

لانه ما هو الدافع القوى جدا للمقاول حتى يغش فى كل المشروع ؟؟ قد تكون الاسعار الغير مناسبه . قد يكون .

لانه مهما كانت جرأه واجراميه المقاول لا تكون بالغش فى كل المشروع واذا حدث ذلك اذن المقاول لا يصلح لكم والسؤال
اين انتقاء المقاولين واين شروط التسجيل فى شركتم الموقره والتى ابسطها انتقاء المقاولين من الناحيه الفنيه من 

خلال سوابق الخبره فى المشاريع المماثله والشركات المحترمه ؟؟

ارجو الرد لتعم المعرفه .. وجزاك الله خيرا 00


----------



## جبل الهندسة (15 يونيو 2007)

*الربح الحرام*

من خلال تجربتي العملية في الاشراف على تنفيذ الاعمال الهندسية الموكلة للمقاولين أؤكد لكم بأن أكثر من تسعون بالمئة من المقاولين يحاولون الغش و لكن بدرجات مختلفة , و لاحظت أيضاً بأنه عندما يكون المتعهد مهندساً يكون الغش أقل نوعاً ما و هذا عائد باعتقادي لمعرفة المهندس المقاول بمدى خطورة الغش على المنشأة و سأحكي لكم إحدى القصص التي حدثت معي مع أحد المقاولين و هو غير مهندس و يعتبر تقريباً أمي علماً بأنه يعتبر نفسه أفهم من أي مهندس عمل معه , و القصة هي في مشروع بناء سكني , عندما بدأ بإحضار البلوك لبناء الجدران و التقطيعات الداخلية للشقق السكنية لاحظت بأن البلوك الذي أحضره غير مطابق للمواصفات المطلوبة و هناك فرق شاسع بين المطلوب و المحضر إلى المشروعمن حيث المتانة و مقاومة البلوك على الكسر , إن البلوك الذي أحضره عندما يرمى من ارتفاع متر واحد تنكسر فتم رفض هذا البلوك بالكامل و حاولت إقناع المقاول بأن البلوك الجيد يوفر عليه المال اكثر من المغشوش لان البلوك المغشوش عندما يبدأ المقاول بحفر الجدران لتمديد مواسير المياه و تمديدات الكهرباء سيتم تكسير البلوك و سينتج عن هذا التكسير بكسر أجزاء كبيرة من البلوك لهشاشة هذا البلوك و سيضع مكان هذا البلوك المكسر الزائد عن المطلوب تكسيره بسب هشاشته مونة اسمنتية المكلفة أكثر من البلوك ولكن هيهات أن يفهم , فنلجأ في هذه الحالة إلى تهديده بسحب الأعمال منه وتغريمه بالأضرار فيعود و يلتزم بما نبهناه عليه ولكن في اليوم التالي يعود و يحاول الغش مرة أخرى لذلك المقاول الذي تظبطه مرة واحدة فقط بأنه يغش لا يمكن لهذه المقاول أن يعطي كلمة شرف لأنه لا يعرف الشرف.:5:


----------



## WENSH82 (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاتة
الغش فى المواقع ون جهة المقاولين خصيصا أصبح من الأمور الألوفة وكأنة هوالأصل أما الخطأ أنيعمل بكل ضمير.
ولكن الواقعة التى سوف أحكيها مميزة. لأنها حصلت وأنا فى الكلية.
اموضوع بأختصار.
أننا كنا نريد عمل مكعبا ت خرسانة ذات مقاومة علي علشان نقرنه بمشروعن الأساسى اللى هو خرسانة الألياف. المهم ان الدكتور اللى بشرف علينا قالنا بدل متصمموا الخرسانة عالية المقاومة أحنا هناخد النسب بتاعة الخلطة من رسالة الدكتوراة بتاعت الدكتور (فلان) لأنة كان عامل رسالتة فى الخرسان عالية المقاومة وبالفعل أخدنا النسب والأوزان زى مهو كاتبها ومعانا الدكتور بتاعنا خطوة بخطوة.
ونفاجأ أن الأختبار بوصلنا لنتيجة 90 كجم/سم3 بدلا من 850كجم/سم3 .
قولن نبقى غلطانين فى الأول وعملنا التانى والثالث ويدينة نفس النتائج لدرجة الدكتور بتاعنا كان هيتجن وقولنا أن السبب فيكوا لأن نيتكوا مش صافية.
وبالفعل أضرنا نلفق النتائج وكمان منضمن الناس اللى نقشت المشروع كان الدكتور صاحب النسب
ازور.وهو دلوقتى بقه أستاذ دكتور.
ولو عرفتواأنه كان عام الأختبار على عينة 25*25
وأحنا كنا بنعمله على عينة 10*10 المفروض أن انتائج تطلع كمان أعلى منة ولكن....لللأسف الظاهر معتدش فى آمان.


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 يونيو 2007)

WENSH82 قال:


> السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الغش فى المواقع ون جهة المقاولين خصيصا أصبح من الأمور الألوفة وكأنة هوالأصل أما الخطأ أنيعمل بكل ضمير.
> ولكن الواقعة التى سوف أحكيها مميزة. لأنها حصلت وأنا فى الكلية.
> اموضوع بأختصار.
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على هذه القصه . اصل الدكتور كان عايز يدربكم عملى على اللى بيحصل بره.هههههههههههههه


----------



## العبد الفقير (16 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اشكرا اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله لنا فيك .
> 
> ولكن ما رأيك فى تعنت الجهه المشرفه للمقاول حتى يعطيها الرشوه التى تريدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
> 
> ...




بالنسبة للتعنت أعتقد صعب أن يتعنت الاستشاري إذا كان شغل المقاول صحيح حسب الكتاب (أمشي عدل عدوك يحتار فيك)


----------



## مهندس مساعد (16 يونيو 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ويكشف الغش ويكسبك الخبرة والتعامل مع المقاول . ولي مع الخلط الجاهز للخرسانة سنتين تعلمت منهم الكثير فطرق اللعب كثيرة .*

*مثلا عند عمل اختبار التهدل (slump test ) حسب نسبة الهبوط الموجودة في التصميم . يأتي لك فني المختبر وعند رفع المخروط تجده يلفه ويطيل بوقت رفع المخروط وذلك محاولة منه في الوصول لأقل نسبة تهدل اذا كانت الخرسانة لينة اكثر من اللازم .*

*وعلى العكس عندما تكون نسبة الأتربة في الخلطة زائدة فإن نسبة الماء الموجودة بالخلطة لا تؤثر فيها فتجد الخرسانة متماسكة اكثر من اللازم فعندها يأتي فني المختبر ويرفع المخروط بسرعة لتعطيك نسبة التهدل الذي تريده .*


*وهناك طرق اخرى للغش مثل علبة السجائر التي تكون مليئة بالأسمنت وعند عمل المكعبات تكون كفيلة بجعل المقاومة تقفز الى اعلى .*

*وهناك طرق تبديل المكعبات و تزوير التوقيع اذا كان عليها توقيع . *

*غير بقى الخلاطات التي تأتي وتكون متظبطه ومخصوصة لعمل المكعبات اذا تساهل الإشراف في اختيار الخلاطة .*

*غير نسبة الإضافات التي تزيد خصوصا في الخلاطات المتوقع اخذ منها عينات المكعبات وتجد ان هذه الخلاطة دون غيرها بعد صبها وتصلد الخرسانة تجد الخرسانة لونها مائل للإصفرار .*​


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (16 يونيو 2007)

السادة الزملاء كنت اتمنى الا اناقش هذا الموضوع بالذات مع الاخرين ولكنى لى وجهة نظر معينة ارجو ان تأخذوها فى الاعتبار .... ان المهندس المشرف على تنفيذ اعمال سواء فى مصلحة حكومية او فى القطاع الخاص هو فى البداية والنهاية ليس ممثلا للجهة الادارية التى يعمل لديهافقط ولكنه فى موقف الحكم العدل على الاعمال التى يتم تنفيذها على الطبيعة بين المقاول والجهة الادارية واود ان اشير ان اصابع الاتهام تشير دائما الى القائمين على تنفيذ المشروعات بالتسهيل والرشوة والتهم الاخرى وانا اعتبر ان هذا الامر نوع من التحديات التى نواجهها فى مهنتنا والتى لا يمكن ان ننجو منها الا برفع الكفاءة الفنية للقائمين على تنفيذ المشروعات ورفع اجورهم المادية وزيادة المميزات المقدمة لهم ............. مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق لجميع الزملاء


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 يونيو 2007)

مهندس مساعد قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا *​
> 
> *موضوع اكثر من رائع ويكشف الغش ويكسبك الخبرة والتعامل مع المقاول . ولي مع الخلط الجاهز للخرسانة سنتين تعلمت منهم الكثير فطرق اللعب كثيرة .*​
> *مثلا عند عمل اختبار التهدل (slump test ) حسب نسبة الهبوط الموجودة في التصميم . يأتي لك فني المختبر وعند رفع المخروط تجده يلفه ويطيل بوقت رفع المخروط وذلك محاولة منه في الوصول لأقل نسبة تهدل اذا كانت الخرسانة لينة اكثر من اللازم .*​
> ...


 
شكرك على المعلومات القيمه ونرجو المزيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 يونيو 2007)

عماد ربيع سالم قال:


> السادة الزملاء كنت اتمنى الا اناقش هذا الموضوع بالذات مع الاخرين ولكنى لى وجهة نظر معينة ارجو ان تأخذوها فى الاعتبار .... ان المهندس المشرف على تنفيذ اعمال سواء فى مصلحة حكومية او فى القطاع الخاص هو فى البداية والنهاية ليس ممثلا للجهة الادارية التى يعمل لديهافقط ولكنه فى موقف الحكم العدل على الاعمال التى يتم تنفيذها على الطبيعة بين المقاول والجهة الادارية واود ان اشير ان اصابع الاتهام تشير دائما الى القائمين على تنفيذ المشروعات بالتسهيل والرشوة والتهم الاخرى وانا اعتبر ان هذا الامر نوع من التحديات التى نواجهها فى مهنتنا والتى لا يمكن ان ننجو منها الا برفع الكفاءة الفنية للقائمين على تنفيذ المشروعات ورفع اجورهم المادية وزيادة المميزات المقدمة لهم ............. مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق لجميع الزملاء


 
اخى العزيز /عماد
لماذا كنت تتمنى الا تناقش وجهه نظرك هذه مع الاخرين ؟؟؟؟؟

يا سيدى العزيز لا حياء فى العلم .................

الهدف الاول والاساسى لجرينا وراء العمل اليس المقابل المادى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مافيش كسوب انك تطلب المقابل اللى يرضيك وتشترط ( وتتنك كمان لو عاوز )

وشكرا


----------



## amralaa (17 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى العزيز / amralaa
> 
> ذكرت فى رسالتك السابقه ان العينات التى تم اختبارها كان اجهادها فى حدود 90 كجم/سم3
> 
> ...



في المواصفات التي تم تسليمها للمقاول لم يطلب منه اجهاد معين للخرسانة بل طلب منه محتوى اسمنتي.
لذا فقد تمسك المقاول بأنه قام بعمل المحتوى كما هو موصوف و تحت اشراف الاستشاري, و بعد مداولات عديدة تقرر مبدئيا عمل مكعب تجريبي بالمحتوى الاسمنتي الذي بالمواصفات و اختباره و معرفة اجهاده ليصبح استرشادي , فاذا كان اجهاده مثل الباقين فالخطأ يقع على من وضع المواصفات و يتحمله مسؤليته و هو الاستشاري العام للاسف.
موضوع كتابة المواصفات و كتابة العقود يتطلب مهندسين على قدر كبير في الخبرة و الحرفية في البنود و التلاعب بالكلمات حتى لا يؤدي خطأ في كلمة الى ثغرة في العقد.


----------



## العبد الفقير (17 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> في المواصفات التي تم تسليمها للمقاول لم يطلب منه اجهاد معين للخرسانة بل طلب منه محتوى اسمنتي.
> لذا فقد تمسك المقاول بأنه قام بعمل المحتوى كما هو موصوف و تحت اشراف الاستشاري, و بعد مداولات عديدة تقرر مبدئيا عمل مكعب تجريبي بالمحتوى الاسمنتي الذي بالمواصفات و اختباره و معرفة اجهاده ليصبح استرشادي , فاذا كان اجهاده مثل الباقين فالخطأ يقع على من وضع المواصفات و يتحمله مسؤليته و هو الاستشاري العام للاسف.
> موضوع كتابة المواصفات و كتابة العقود يتطلب مهندسين على قدر كبير في الخبرة و الحرفية في البنود و التلاعب بالكلمات حتى لا يؤدي خطأ في كلمة الى ثغرة في العقد.



في هذه الحالة أخي أعمل variation تغيير في العقد لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه!!


----------



## العبد الفقير (17 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> موضوع كتابة المواصفات و كتابة العقود يتطلب مهندسين على قدر كبير في الخبرة و الحرفية في البنود و التلاعب بالكلمات حتى لا يؤدي خطأ في كلمة الى ثغرة في العقد.



كلامك صحيح

بالنسبة للثغرات هناك ثغرة يستفيد منها المقاولين وتعتبر كارثة على المالك، وهي تكتب في العقد كالاتي:

(على المقاول استبدال قطعة الجرانيت بقطعة رخام)

ويقصد المالك أن المقاول يأتي بقطعة رخام ويشتريها ويضعها بدل من قطعة الجرانيت ولكن المقاول ماذا يفعل؟
المقاول الذي يفعله فقط هو ((الاستبدال))) أي أضع قطعة الرخام بد من قطعة الجرانيت ويقول للمالك عليك أنت تشتري قطعة الرخام وليس على المقاول كما كتب في العقد!!!!


----------



## amralaa (17 يونيو 2007)

ايها العبد الفقير
فعلا العقود من الاشياء التي يغفلها الكثيرين على الرغم من ان ثغراتها غاية في الاهمية

الاجراء الذي اشرت اليه سيتم اتخاذه و هو عمل مكعب بالمحتوى الاسمنتي كما بالمواصفات , و يتم تكسيره و اذا طلع نتائج عالية تحمل المقاول كل التكلفة و سيخسر ما امامه وما ورائه
اما اذا كانت النتائج مشابهة لنتائج اعماله سيتم عمل الvariation كما اشرت سيادتك.
و عموما المكعب سيتم صبه بعد 3 ايام , و سأوافيكم بالتفاصيل في اقرب وقت ممكن انشاءالله


----------



## gafel (17 يونيو 2007)

1-المقاول يشتري علب فارغة لماركة مشهورة من الأصباغ ويعبيها بنوعية رديئة وتمشي على مهندس الموقع.
2- عند أجراء فحص الـ core test في الطرق يكلف المقاول أحد عماله برمي بعض الركام داخل الأوعية حتى يزيد الوزن وينجح النموذج.
3- المشرف يعطي زيادة بالذرعات ويساوم المقاول على مبلغها 
4- يقوم المقاول باحضار شريط قياس مقطوع منه مسافة معينة دون أن يحس الذي يقوم بالذرعة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 يونيو 2007)

فعلا 

العقود هي محل المشاكل كلها
فالعقد اذا كان ليس مكتوبا بحرفية وبصحة
نجد المشكلات في الموقع بلا حدود
ولذلك

يجب في العقود ان ننص على بعض الامور الهامة
اذكر منها:
1 - لا يجوز للمقاول المباشرة في تنفيذ اي بند من البنود قد يرى ان له فيه حق في امر تغيير الا اذا حصل على موافقة كتابية على ذلك البند من المالك او من يمثله

2 - اي بند يوجد في اي من مستندات العقد فهو ملزم للمقاول ويجب تنفيذه فالمستندات تقرأ متكاملة ومكملة لبعضها البعض

3 - في حالة وجود اختلافات او تضاد في المعلومات الفنية في مستندات العقد فيكون ترتيب اولوية المستندات من حيث اتباعها هو ( كمثال ):
أ- اسئلة المقاولين والاجوبة عليها اثناء المناقصة
ب- الاشتراطات الفنية الملحقة بالمناقصة ( ان وجدت )
ج - 
د-
.
.

ويتم ترتيب الاولويات حسب رؤية المكتب المصمم والجهة المشرفة على طرح المناقصة وحسب دقة المستندات من مخططات او جداول كميات او مواصفات فنية او او او

هذا بخلاف ما تنص عليه بنود الفيديك والمعروفه لدى الجميع بالعقود


ولا زلت اشدد على ان الغش في التنفيذ قد يبدأ من عند المكتب المصمم ( بعضهم )
الذي يعد المستندات بشكل غير دقيق
فتجد التناقضات بين المخططات والمواصفات وكميات البنود
مما يفتح الباب على مصراعيه اثناء التنفيذ 
للتلاعب ومحاولات الشد والجذب بين المقاول والمشرف


مشكورين جميعا لاضافاتكم الثرية
​


----------



## محمدعبدالله يوسف (18 يونيو 2007)

التلاعب في حديد التسليح في الفتره الاخيره ليس فقط بقطر مكان قطر بل في شكل القطاع بمعني انه حديد معيوب شكل قطاعه غير دائري مقارب جدا من القطاع المستطيل و الشرشره التي تساعدعلي قوة التماسك بين الخرسانه والحديد تكون ممسوحه من الجانبين (ميزه مفقوده)و نسبة الكربون تكون عاليه به وبعض المقاولين ضعاف النفوس لجئوا لهذا النوع من الحديد لانه يباع بسعر اقتصادي عن السعر العادي وهذا الحديد اجريت عليه اختبارات وكانت جميع الاختبارات غير ناجحه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (18 يونيو 2007)

محمدعبدالله يوسف قال:


> التلاعب في حديد التسليح في الفتره الاخيره ليس فقط بقطر مكان قطر بل في شكل القطاع بمعني انه حديد معيوب شكل قطاعه غير دائري مقارب جدا من القطاع المستطيل و الشرشره التي تساعدعلي قوة التماسك بين الخرسانه والحديد تكون ممسوحه من الجانبين (ميزه مفقوده)و نسبة الكربون تكون عاليه به وبعض المقاولين ضعاف النفوس لجئوا لهذا النوع من الحديد لانه يباع بسعر اقتصادي عن السعر العادي وهذا الحديد اجريت عليه اختبارات وكانت جميع الاختبارات غير ناجحه


 
شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد : واهلا ومرحبا بك مشارك بارأك المميزه داخل الموضوع

ولكن اقول لك انه فى جميع الشركات المحترمه 

يتم اعتماد المواد المستخدمه فى المشروع على نماذج (material submital)

وهذه المواد ابتداء من المواد المستخدمه فى الهيكل من حديد & اسمنت &رمل & سن (او زلط) &طوب بانواعه

الى الخامات المستخدمه فى اعمال الكهرباء من اسلاك & كابلات& خراطيم ...........................................الى المواد المستخدمه فى التشطيبات من مواد دهانات الى انواع تجاليد & رخام & بلاط & سيراميك ...................

وكل ماده من هذه المواد له اختبار مختلف عن الاخر واكثرها نلجأ فيه الى المعامل لاختبار الاجهاد او اجهاد الكسر

وفى حاله الحديد فانه يوجد ثلاث انواع معتمده فى مصر لا غبار عليها وهى حديد عز & العتال & ابشاى

وفيما عدا ذلك لا بد من اجراء الاختبارات والتى تشمل الاختبارات العينيه مثل قطر السيخ ومتانه الشرره والاختبارات المعمليه لقياس الاجهاد

ومن حققك ان ترفض وفورا اى حديد يتم توريده الى الموقع ويكون غير مطابق للمواصفات

( يعنى يا باشا بالبلدى توصيهم ان مفيش اى حديد ينزل من على العربه قبل ما شوفه مطابق ماشى تفضل غير مطابق لف وارجع تانى على المكان اللى حبت منه)
وانا مستعدالاجابه على اى استفسارات بخصوص ضبط الجوده او quality control


----------



## amralaa (19 يونيو 2007)

فعلا يا مهندس طلعت في المواصفات في مصر يتم في الغالب فرض انواع او شركات مصنعة للخامات سواء للحديد او الاسمنت او الكابلات او غيرها. يجب على المقاول الاختيار من احد المصنعين كما طلب الاستشاري لذا لا يتم اللجوء للغش في الخامات الا في الاشياء الغير مصنفة , و لكن هناك ايضا طرق للتلاعب في تلك الخامات حتى لو كانت من المصنع المطلوب, مثل اسمنت منتهي الصلاحية من افضل مصنع في العالم, او مواسير صرف صحي فرز ثالث من افضل مصنع بالعالم لن يقوموا بالمطلوب 
لذا اشراف الاستشاري اهم شيء في الموضوع


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (19 يونيو 2007)

مع تحياتنا لجميع من شارك والله معلومات تفيد المهندس وانا استفدت منها


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (19 يونيو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> فعلا يا مهندس طلعت في المواصفات في مصر يتم في الغالب فرض انواع او شركات مصنعة للخامات سواء للحديد او الاسمنت او الكابلات او غيرها. يجب على المقاول الاختيار من احد المصنعين كما طلب الاستشاري لذا لا يتم اللجوء للغش في الخامات الا في الاشياء الغير مصنفة , و لكن هناك ايضا طرق للتلاعب في تلك الخامات حتى لو كانت من المصنع المطلوب, مثل اسمنت منتهي الصلاحية من افضل مصنع في العالم, او مواسير صرف صحي فرز ثالث من افضل مصنع بالعالم لن يقوموا بالمطلوب
> لذا اشراف الاستشاري اهم شيء في الموضوع


 
يا باشمهندس / amralaa ( بالمناسبه انا مش عارف الاسم بالعربى ........ امر الله .... صح )

شكرا للعوده : تختفى فجأه ثم تعود مره ثانيه بمشاركاتك الثريه

المعلومه التى ذكرتها سابقا غير صحيحه ( خامات فرز ثالث من افضل مصنع بالعالم مثل مواسير صرف صحى او .....

فالمصانع العالميه ( وليس افضل مصنع ) لا تنتج خامات غير مطابقه للمواصفات ولكن تختلف جوده المنتج 

واذا اردت ان تتأكد من ان المصنع الفلانى هو الذى انتج القطعه الفلانيه فسأل عن شهاده دوله المنشأ والرقم المسلل لتلك القطعه ( serial number) 

وعن طريق ذلك الرقم من السهل ان تتأكد ان المصنع فعلا انتج تلك القطعه او لا ( عن طريق النت مثلا ...)

واذا كنت ذا خبره تستطيع ان تميز اذا كانت القطعه سليمه او مغشوشه عن طريق البادج الذى يكون محفور

او مطبوع بطريقه مميزه هذا هو الاختبار الظاهرى الذى يتم فى الموقع وعندك الاختبارات بعد كده

وشكرا


----------



## amralaa (19 يونيو 2007)

المهندس طلعت 
انا اسمي عمرو علاء
و قد ذكرته لك من قبل و لكن ربما قد خانتك الذاكرة, و لا يهمك
انا اشكرك على ردك , فعلا المصانع العالمية لا تنتج الا السليم و غير مغشوش , و لكن ما كنت اقصده هنا شيء خطير حدث معي في احدى المشاريع

المصنع العالمي ينتج مواسير صرف صحي , و لكن يوجد بعض المواسير المرتجعة نتيجة لاكتشافهم عيوب بها, تعود للمصنع ليعالجها او ليعدمها
قام المقاول لرشوة احد العاملين و قام ببيعه تلك المواسير بسعر رخيص جدا يكاد يكون نصف سعر الماسورة .
و عند اكتشاف تلك الواقعة الخطيرة تم طرد المقاول من الموقع و احضار مقاول اخر للعمل على حساب الاول كما بالعقد. 
و تم الابلاغ عن المصنع و قام المصنع بسحب المواسير و استبدالها و قام بارسال مبعوث للاعتذار و قبل المالك الاعتذار


----------



## عمروعرفات (19 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحتو ي يا مهندسين هو فيه كليه هندسه في التجمع الخامس بزهراء مدينه نصر
هي كليه ولا معهدبسرعه جدا 
هل هي حكوميه ؟ 
هل هي تعادل كليه الهندسه
افيدوني بسرعه جدا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 يونيو 2007)

عمروعرفات قال:


> لو سمحتو ي يا مهندسين هو فيه كليه هندسه في التجمع الخامس بزهراء مدينه نصر
> هي كليه ولا معهدبسرعه جدا
> هل هي حكوميه ؟
> هل هي تعادل كليه الهندسه
> افيدوني بسرعه جدا


 

والله ما اعرف يا أخ عمرو اذا كان هناك معهد اوكليه
نصيحتى أسأل فى الملتقى العام
وشكرا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 يونيو 2007)

*اليكم الروايه الثالثه لى فى هذا الموضوع*

نجار مسلح عاوز يضحك على م مدنى فى استلام نجاره السقف :-
يوم امس كنت اقوم باعمال استلام السقف الاخير لفيلا فى 6 اكتوبر مصر 
وقام النجار بعمل الافعال الاتيه :- ( خلى بالك عاوز يضحك على مين ههههههههههههههههه)
1- فام بتعليق الشريط بصباع ايده حتى يقرأ مقاس مضبوط
2-كان معلم لوح لتزانه فى اول الباكيه ناقص 1.5 فى اجمالى الطول علشلن ياخد منه مقاس
3-قام بمد الشريط بالزياده عن اول بدايه الباكيه التى تليها
4- قرأ مقاس ناقص عن القرأه السليمه ب 3 سم

بالله عليكم اين الضمير ... ثم هو عاوز يضحك على مييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## حماد جلال (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد من معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## aymankhedr (25 يونيو 2007)

شاكرين جدا ليكم يامهندسي الحاضر والمستقبل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 يونيو 2007)

aymankhedr قال:


> شاكرين جدا ليكم يامهندسي الحاضر والمستقبل وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
اخى اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه واهلا ومرحبا بك اخ عزيز


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 يونيو 2007)

حماد جلال قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد من معلوماتك القيمة


 
ارحب بك اخ كريم وفاضل وستجدنا فى العون عند الحاجه ان شاء الله


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 يونيو 2007)

*نصائح من ذهب:-*

عند استلامك لاى اعمال نجاره خلى بالك من الاتى :-
1- قم باستلام اعمال النجاره من خلال الرسومات المعماريه
2- قارن الرسومات المعماريه بالانشائيه وان كان هناك اى اختلاف فى اى جزء احترم الرسومات المعماريه وقم بتعديل الرسومات الانشائيه بما يتلائم مع المعمارى

3- تاكد من مراجعه جميع الابعاد بنفسك ولا تثق فى أحد مهما كان
4- قم بمراجعه واستلام جميع المناسيب

5- قم باستلام البواكى بمراجعه الابعاد فى الاتجاهين ( استرباع الباكيه ) وابعاد القطرين 

6- قم بمراجعه اعمال الشده الخشبيه او المعدنيه المستخدمه وتاكد ان المسافه بين العروق لا تزيد عن 70 سم 

7- قم بمراجعه الوصلات المستخدمه فى الشده سواء عروق او الواح لتزانه او موسكى 

8- قم بمراجعه الحمالات والعرقات و الحمالات يفضل ان تكون خشب موسكى قطاع 2*4 بوصه فى البواكى الواسعه او خشب لنزانه لوحين مع بعض ( دوبل )

8 - قم بمراجعه الشنبرهوالتقويات والتقويات من الخارج 

9 - مهم جدا ان تتاكد من مقاسات السلامم ومناسيبه وابعاد القايمه والنايمه وابعاد المناور والمساحه الاجماليه للمبنى وتاكد من الزوايا لاركان المبنى

ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت اليكم بمعلوماتى البسيطه

واشكر كل من قر أ او سيقرأ الموضوع ولا تنسونا بدعواتكم فى السر والعلانيه ( اللهم استرنا فوق الارض واسترنا تحت الارض واسترنا يوم العرض عليك يا رب )


----------



## شاهندة سمير (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخى على الموضوع القيم .......وفعلا بجد دى أفضل فكرة قابلتها فى المنتدى.....جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 يونيو 2007)

شاهندة سمير قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخى على الموضوع القيم .......وفعلا بجد دى أفضل فكرة قابلتها فى المنتدى.....جزاك الله خيرا.


 
اختى شاهندة سمير شكرا لمرورك 

وهذه شهاده اعتز بها و اوعد كم بالمزيد


----------



## eng_fahdedo (29 يونيو 2007)

كنت اعمل مشرف علي احد المدارس وكانت المواصفات تنص ان تكون انابيب المياه الخارجية من الحديد المجلفن فقام المقاول بتركيب اول 3 متر حديد مجلفن وباقي الارتفاع حديد عادي


----------



## احمد المعاضيدي (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام
ارغب ان اسرد هذه الواقعة حول الغش ( كنت مشرف في موقع بناء مدرسة قام المقاول برشوة الحارس على المكعبات الخرسانية لصبة السقف وتم ابدالها بمكعبات اخرى حيث كان المطلوب قوة تحمل 21N\mm2 )
احمد عادل


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2007)

اشكر الاخوه الاحباء على مشاركاتهم الفعاله
وننتظر المزيد ........................


----------



## عصام قاسم (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس علي طرح هذا الموضوع الذي يعتبر من المهمات التي يجب الحذر منها وبحديد الي كل مهندس لا يمتلك الخبرة في ملا حظة هذة الافعال


----------



## العبد الفقير (6 يوليو 2007)

المقاول يمكن أن يغش في الأسمنت فبعد امتحان الاسمنت وتحقيقه لدرجة عاليمة يمكن للمقاول بكل بساطة إرساال نوع أسمنت اخر يختلف في القوة


----------



## العاني مهندس (7 يوليو 2007)

كثيرة هي المواقف التي 
حدث فيها تلاعبا 


وهنا اود ان اضفي شيئا على الموضوع المتميز هذا


وهو 
ان الغش احيانا يكون من المقاول
واحيانا يكون من المشرف


ويكون الغش في اغلبه في نوعيات المواد او المواصفات
او بعض التفاصيل في المخططات الورشة (Shop drawings)


وما شاهدته كثيرا
هو ان المقاول يخشى التلاعب في الخرسانات والحديد ايضا
لكن
في التشطيبات
فحدث ولا حرج


كما حدث من احد المقاولين
ان يستبدل نوعية زجاج الواجهات
من ال k-lite الى الزجاج العادي


او احيانا يحاولون استبدال الزجاج المقسى الى العادي


بل احيانا يصل الامر
وهو ما رأيته من احد المقاولين
انه قدم عينة مقطع في باب نجارة
وتم رفضه لعدم مطابقته للمواصفات والمستندات التعاقدية 
فاحضر عينة مطابقة
وتم اعتمادها


وتمت زيارة المصنع المورد بناء على ذلك
ورأينا باعيننا الابواب المطابقة في خطوط التصنيع


ثم


في الموقع
شككت في ثقل الابواب الراكبة


وطلبت عمل قطع في احد الابواب
فتذمر المقاول والزملاء المهندسين العاملون معه


لكنني اصريت وقلت اتحمل التكاليف ان كان مطابقا للعينة المعتمدة
وتم النشر


واكتشفنا او كشفنا
ان الباب ليس كالعينة المعتمدة


وتم رفض الابواب كاملة 
الى ان تم توقيع غرامة على المقاول من قبل المالك وقبل تلك الابواب 



كذلك يكون التلاعب في اوامر التغيير كثيرا
لان التلاعب فيه
يكون على الورق في حسابات التكاليف والاسعار


واذكر في ذلك مرة
ان قدم المقاول امر تغيير بحوالي 35 الف ريال على ما اذكر
وبعد التدقيق والمراجعة
وجدت انه لم يقم بطرح قيمة الاعمال التي تم استبدالها


وبعد الحسابات تبين ان امر التغيير
قيمته فقط 73 ريال
!



اما عن تلاعب المشرف
فاعتبر عدم اعطاء المقاول حقه في
اعتماد المواد والمخططات بشكل سريع
و الرد السريع على طلبات الفحص 
و الرد على البنود التي تحتاج الى استفسارات فنية بسرعة
فان هذا يعد ايضا تلاعبا من جهة المشرف


الحقيقة
اساليب التلاعب كثيرة


وتحتاج الى مشاركات كثيرة
ولنا عودة ان شاء الله​اشكرك يا م /نهر النيييل وبارك الله فيك ونطمغ فى المزيد


----------



## العاني مهندس (7 يوليو 2007)

محتاج منكم ايها الاصدقاء تصميم جسر مخفي كنكريتي وارجو ان يكون الرد على العنوان الاتي 
moa_h2002***********


----------



## labeeb (9 يوليو 2007)

موضوع جيد جدا اخى الكريم ويحتاج عدة زيارات 
و نظرا لقسوة ما عانيته من هذا الموضوع انا افضل ان اوؤلف كتاب عن هذا الموضوع لا ان اروي قصة ولكن بعد التقاعد او قبل ان اموت او الاحسن سأجعله في وصيتي برغم اني خائف ان ينبش قبري بغية الانتقام ... 
شارك في التصويت لنفس الموضوع تبعك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15382


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (9 يوليو 2007)

أما نحن في اليمن خرجنا بخلاصة يسلّم العمل للمقاول مصنعية فقط لاغير والباقي يمكن تداركة :14:


----------



## سمة الحياة (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا على توضيح هذا النوع من انواع الغش فى الموقع نرجو ذيادة التركيز وتسليط الضوء على موضوع الغش حيث انا مهندسين حديثى التخرج بحيث ناخذ الاحتياطات حتى لا نقع فية وبارك اللة فيكم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يوليو 2007)

نبيه بلفقيه قال:


> أما نحن في اليمن خرجنا بخلاصة يسلّم العمل للمقاول مصنعية فقط لاغير والباقي يمكن تداركة :14:


والله فكره جديره جدا بالملاحظه والدراسه ..... بس ايه رأيك لو المقاول غش فى المصنعيات


----------



## سيد صالح الزاملي (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز بطرحك لهذا الموضوع واود ان اضيف بأن مبدأ الغش اثناء مراحل التنفيذ لن يحدث من قبل الشركة المنفذة فقط وانما يكون اكبر في بعض الاحيان عندما يكون هنالك ضعف او تواطيء من قبل المهندس المشرف على العمل وقد لاحظت هذا في احد المرات عندما اجريت كشفا على عمل منجز وهو عبارة عن طريق فوجدت ان سمك طبقة الحصى الخابط يتراوح بين (7-11)سم بدلا من 20 سم المثبتة في الكشف المتعاقد عليه وان المهندس المشرف قد قام بالتوقيع على انجاز العمل ..................... فما رأيكم


----------



## dream_pop (14 يوليو 2007)

بجد موضوع قيم 
بس ممكن حد يجاوبني علي حيرتي ؟؟؟
1- انا شغال في قريه بنبني فلل والقياس بيديني اربع نقط حدود الارض و8 نقط المفروض نطلع منهم الاكسات للفله لان الفله مش بمساحة الارض بالكامل
2- ايه دور مهندس التنفيذ اثناء الاشراف علي الصب يقف فين ايه الملاحظات اللي تبين انه فاهم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يوليو 2007)

dream_pop قال:


> بجد موضوع قيم
> بس ممكن حد يجاوبني علي حيرتي ؟؟؟
> 1- انا شغال في قريه بنبني فلل والقياس بيديني اربع نقط حدود الارض و8 نقط المفروض نطلع منهم الاكسات للفله لان الفله مش بمساحة الارض بالكامل
> 2- ايه دور مهندس التنفيذ اثناء الاشراف علي الصب يقف فين ايه الملاحظات اللي تبين انه فاهم
> ...


----------



## زهره السوسن12 (16 يوليو 2007)

نعم هذه مشكلة مهمة وتحتاج الى سيطرة ومراقبة مستمرة عند التنفيذ بالأضافة الى اخلاص المهندس المشرف وبالمناسبة اني ادرس الماجستير في الهندسة المدنية اختصاص ادارة مشاريع وأحتاج الى موضوع اقدمه بحث او رسالة المناقشة واحتاج الى اقتراحات لمواضيع بحث في ادارة المشاريع مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شاهندة سمير (17 يوليو 2007)

فعلا موضوع متميز جدا وحوار أكثر من مشوق.............ومفيد جدا..........جزاك الله خيرا أخى طلعت لأفادتنا بخبرتك ومعلوماتك القيمة...........وشكرا جزيلا لجميع الأعضاء المشاركين بتجاربهم.....جزاكم الله كل الخير ووفقكم الله............وياليت كل من يفكر فى الغش......يجعل ضميره يصحو أولا........لأن عمله لابد أن يكون خالصا لله تعالى.........الذى يراه حتى لو لم يراه الناس.......ولا يجعل جهله بهول مايقوم به.......يسيطر عليه ويعتقده ببساطة فهلوة..........لكن الأهم لو عدت فهلوته بسلام ....حيعدى ازاى من الحساب يوم الحساب......عندما يسأل عن عمله يوم القيامة........كم يحزننى ماوصل اليه العالم اليوم من ضعف الأيمان والأهتمام بالمادة والمظاهر.......ماعلينا سوى أن نقول..........حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.........ولانسمح لأحد بالغش أو التلاعب ليس فقط فى البناء بل فى كل مكان وفى حياتنا أيضا.....لأن الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس........وفقكم الله وحفظكم من كل شر...............أختكم العربية جداااااااااااا.


----------



## هيثم عاطف (17 يوليو 2007)

السبب الاساسي في انتشار ظاهرة الغش اثناء التنفيذ بعض المهندسين عديموا الدين والضمير الذين يطمعون في المال مما يساعد المقاولون استسهال عملية الغش مقابل القليل من المال...........


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (18 يوليو 2007)

في أثناء إشرافي على أحد المشاريع كنت أقوم بزيارات لمصنع الخرسانة الجاهزة المورّد، وأثناء أزمة الاسمنت المقاوم في الرياض اكتشفت أن المصنع يستخدم الاسمنت العادي مع أن المواصفات تنص على أنه مقاوم ، وقمت بابلاغ الادارة وأوقفنا التعامل مع المصنع بعد ذلك..
لذا أنصح الأخوة المهندسين باعتماد المصانع ذات الأسماء المعروفة ، فهي اكثر التزاماً وحرصاً على سمعتها!


----------



## الريح عبد العال (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## طارق77 (21 يوليو 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز ومفيد


----------



## مسترمحمد (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم الحقيقة الموضوع مهم جدا خصوصا للمهندسين حديثي التخرج لاننا كلنا بالتاكيد تعرضنا لمثل هذه المواقف انا شخصيا واحد من النجارين كان دائما بعد استلام الريجة و الاكسات يقوم بتحريك الريجة و زحزحتها و بالتالي تختلف الابعاد عما تم استلامه لكن الحمد لله اني قدرت اكتشفه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 يوليو 2007)

اشكر كل من شارك سواء بالقراءه او بالتعليقد

واعدكم بالمزيد . ان شاء الله


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (28 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الغش أثناء التنفيذ كثيرة لاتعد ولا تحصى ولايمكن تداركها في ظل المنافسة الشديدة وتوفير اي مبلغ في المتر المربع على طول يضرب المساحة الكلية للمبنى والخسارة كذلك ولكن على المهندس المشرف الا يكون لينا فيعصر ولا صلبا فيكسر وان يكون شفافا مع المقاول والمالك بالمكتوب والا اللوم كلة سيكون على المهندس المشرف وفي الاخير نتذكر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سددوا وقاربوا ويسروا ولاتعسروا وبشروا ولاتنفروا والقاعدة الشرعية التي تقول مالايدرك كله لايترك كله


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (28 يوليو 2007)

والله كلام مفيد فعلا 

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## سعد33 (3 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااا
جهدكم مشكور


----------



## engrsalameh (3 أغسطس 2007)

اعتقد ان الغش اساسي في عمل المقاولين مهما حاولو يجملو تسمياته.:5:


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

نأسف للانقضاع عن المنتدى لظروف
ونعدكم بعودة قويه ان شاء الله


----------



## الماء (23 سبتمبر 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اشكرك يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع ااهام
> 
> وان كنت اتعشم ان تصل المعلومه كامله حتى يستفيد منها جموع الساده المهندسين (الطلاب ... حديثى التخرج.. ذو الخبره )
> 
> واضيف ان طريقه القياس المناسبه هى البوكليز


 
السلام عليكم (كيف يتم قياس اقطار الحديد في الموقع):1:


----------



## ابن البلد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشاكل يومية مزعجة*



طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اذا كنت مهندس موقع اشراف او تنفيذ وتعرضت لواقعه (نصب- كذب- غش.........................)
> 
> فلا تترد فى ان تحكيها حتى يستفيد منها الاخرون



أنا عندي مشكلة في الحديد ...
يعني مطلوب links كل عشرين سنتيمتر ...تيجي تلاقيها كل خمسة وعشرين أو اثنين وعشرين
عدم تربيط الحديد كاللازم ...يعني أذن القضيب العلو تكون مايلة بدل ما تكون لتحت 
وأذن القضيب السفلي هي الأخرى مائلة بدل ما تكون لفوق
بعدين عندك يا عمّي بلاستيك لإبعاد الحديد عن الخشب 25 ملم أو أكثر بحسب الحاجة ...
نحضرها للعمال ولا يضعونها ....يستعجلون بإغلاق العامود أو الكمرة
لازم نرفع الحديد عن الخشب .....كمان يغلقون الخشب دون رفع الحديد ...فلا يشتغل الحديد كاللازم
لازم يفحص الواحد الشغل كل الوقت ...إلا من رحم ربي
يعني المحترف والذي يعمل بإتقان ...هو المستفيد والرابح مش أنا


----------



## الحسون المدني (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


اخواني اوصيكم بما يتعلق بالحفر ، وكما نعلم ان الحفر له معطيات اي المنسوب ، وفي معضم

الحالات و مع عدم الدقة قد يحفر المقاول الحفر اغمق من اللازم او تكون مشكلة في القاع 

بحيث تكون غير مستوية ، ومعضم المقاولون يعوضون المنسوب الزائد بردم التربة ، وهنا 

تقع الكارثة اي الاسسات ستكون على الردم وبتالي ، يحدث للمبنى الغرس الغير متوازن ؛ 

ادا يجب على المهندس عند الاستقبال للحفر ان ينزل الى قاع الحفر ويعاين الارضية ان كانت

تربة اصلية او ردم ، وفي حالت ادا فات المنسوب الازم يجب ان تعوض بالخراسنة الكبيرة

gros béton وتكون على حساب المقاول.


شكرا لكم. ​


----------



## جيفارا2007 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جميع المهن فيها من الغش ما الله به عليم ... اشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع لفائدتة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الماء قال:


> السلام عليكم (كيف يتم قياس اقطار الحديد في الموقع):1:


اخى العزيز : - فى العاده وبعد فتره من الممارسه فأنك تستطيع تحديد قطر السيخ بدون اى قياسات

واذا كان الموضوع صعب فمن الممكن استخدام البوكليز او الشريط او المسطره للتفرقه بين اقطار الحديد المختلفه


----------



## hardyheart (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا عالموضوع...


----------



## عبدالرحمن3 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

سماكة الالومنيوم المستخدم في قطاعات الشابيك اصبحت ايضا مجالا لمحاولات غش بعض المقاولين عديمي الضمير
الالومنيوم المتوفر في الاسواق يباع باسعار متفاوته طبقا للون و الخامات و السمك وطريقة التجميع
ويتوفر بسمك 1.25مم او 1.5مم او 1.8مم و 2مم...
مواصفات المشروع تنص على 2مم 
وبفتح عينه عشوائيه في الموقع بعد استكمال التركيب اتضح ان المورد بسمك 1.5مم
التنيجه ازالة جميع ما تم تركيبه

للاسف ان بعض الزملاء المهندسين الذين يعملون مع المقاولين ينسون شرف المهنه ويتغاضون عن كثير من التجاورات و المخالفات تحت ضغط المقاول المنفذ 0
وفي بعض الاحيان يلعبون دورا سيئا حيث يقوم مهندس المقاول للاسف بغش الطرفين صاحب العمل أو الاستشاري وكذلك المقاول وذلك بإتفا قه مع الموردين بالتلاعب في المواصفات


----------



## الراموز (29 سبتمبر 2007)

عبدالرحمن3 قال:


> التلاعب في اقطار حديد التسليح اصبح ظاهره منتشره في هذه الايام بعد ارتفاع اسعار الحديد وصعوبة الحصول على حديد ببعض المقاسات0
> اكتشفنا انه تم تركيب حديد بقطر 20مم فقط بدلا من 22مم طبقا لرسومات المشروع والفرق لا يمكن تمميزه بالعين المجرده لكثير من المهندسين قليلي الخبره


وقد حصلت اكثر من مرة بالنسية للاقطار المتقاربة 16و18 20و22 
حادثة اخرى حصلت مع مقاول الدهان حيث اكتشفنا انه يقوم الدهان من نوعية اخرى غير الموافق عليها في براميل من نفس العينة الموافق عليها وذلك لان سعرها اقل وعند اكتشاف الامر طلب منه احضار كافة الكمية وتسليمها للجهاز المشرف من قيل الوكيل المورد وقام باعادة دهان جميع الاعمال المدهونة سابقا وكنا نزوده يوميا بالكمية المطلوبة


----------



## ابن البصرة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

من خال ل عملي كمهندس لاكثر من 12سنة لاحظت ان اكثر انواع الغش تتم عن طريق التلاعب بمناشئ المواد فمثلا في اعمال التاسيسات المائية يتطلب مواد ذات مناشئ المانية او رومانية الماد المجهزة تكو ن تركية اوباكستانية مع احترامنا للاترك والباكستانيون 0هذا مثال على ذلك 0


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوه الافاضل لو بترفع ميزانيه حصلت معايا لقيت الولد اللي بيرفع الميزانيه وضع القامه علي جزمته فعمل زياده بكميات الحفر المطلوبه وساعه ما اتكشف استبعدته من كل المواقع اللي بشرف عليها


----------



## semoo (30 سبتمبر 2007)

تقريبا كده مهندس الموقع المفروض يكون عنده 150 عين و 100000 ايد و500 رجل علشان يعرف يبص فى كل حته ويمسك القامه بنفسه ويعمل كل حاجه وهو متأكد انه محدش بيغشه والله يا جماعه الله يكون فى عون مهندسين الاشرف حديثى التخرج من اللى بيشوفوه ويكون فى عون مهندسين التنفيذ حديثى التخرج من اللى مجبرين يتغاذوا عنه من اجل لقمه العيش وربنا يغنينا جميعا بالحلال


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

عبدالرحمن3 قال:


> سماكة الالومنيوم المستخدم في قطاعات الشابيك اصبحت ايضا مجالا لمحاولات غش بعض المقاولين عديمي الضمير
> الالومنيوم المتوفر في الاسواق يباع باسعار متفاوته طبقا للون و الخامات و السمك وطريقة التجميع
> ويتوفر بسمك 1.25مم او 1.5مم او 1.8مم و 2مم...
> مواصفات المشروع تنص على 2مم
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك اخى عبد الرحمن على هذا الموقف الشجاع.

ففى اعتقادى لا ينصلح حال المهنه الا بهذه المواقف النبيله والشجاعه والتى لا تخاف فى الله لومة لائم.. والى الامام دائما


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الراموز قال:


> وقد حصلت اكثر من مرة بالنسية للاقطار المتقاربة 16و18 20و22
> حادثة اخرى حصلت مع مقاول الدهان حيث اكتشفنا انه يقوم الدهان من نوعية اخرى غير الموافق عليها في براميل من نفس العينة الموافق عليها وذلك لان سعرها اقل وعند اكتشاف الامر طلب منه احضار كافة الكمية وتسليمها للجهاز المشرف من قيل الوكيل المورد وقام باعادة دهان جميع الاعمال المدهونة سابقا وكنا نزوده يوميا بالكمية المطلوبة


 
الاخ الراموز :- موقف شجاع تستحق عليه كل التقدير 

وانصحك بالتفتيش الدورى على مخازن المقاولين وما تحتويه من توريدات.

مع شرط عدم ادخال اى توريدات للموقع الا بموافقتك الكتابيه .. ودخولها تحت اشرافك واستلامك لها


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

خالد عبد الحق قال:


> الاخوه الافاضل لو بترفع ميزانيه حصلت معايا لقيت الولد اللي بيرفع الميزانيه وضع القامه علي جزمته فعمل زياده بكميات الحفر المطلوبه وساعه ما اتكشف استبعدته من كل المواقع اللي بشرف عليها


 
اخى خالد :- عادة ما تحدث مثل هذه المهاترات القذره من المقاولين.

فقط اختار عينات عشوائيه للميزانيه وفى حالة وجود اختلاف قم باستبعاد والغاءالحسابات.

ما قمت به رد فعل طبيعى ولكن .

اين حسابك للمقاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ثق ان العامل ينفذ تعليمات المهندس المنفذ او المقاول طرفه؟

وفى هذه الحاله لا بد ان يكون العقاب رادع حتى لا يتكرر الموقف .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

semoo قال:


> تقريبا كده مهندس الموقع المفروض يكون عنده 150 عين و 100000 ايد و500 رجل علشان يعرف يبص فى كل حته ويمسك القامه بنفسه ويعمل كل حاجه وهو متأكد انه محدش بيغشه والله يا جماعه الله يكون فى عون مهندسين الاشرف حديثى التخرج من اللى بيشوفوه ويكون فى عون مهندسين التنفيذ حديثى التخرج من اللى مجبرين يتغاذوا عنه من اجل لقمه العيش وربنا يغنينا جميعا بالحلال


 
ازيك اخى semoo :- يا رب تكون بخير واشكرك على مشاركاتك الدائمه والفعاله

قليل من الذكاء قد يريحك كثيرا ..


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 أكتوبر 2007)

العاني مهندس قال:


> كثيرة هي المواقف التي
> حدث فيها تلاعبا
> 
> 
> ...



وبارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل المهندس العاني


اذكر ايضا 
انه في المخططات التنفيذية ( مخططات الورشة)

انه يجب ان يراجعها المهندس المشرف بدقة
ويراجعها مع مستندات المشروع 
من مخططات التعاقد و المواصفات والتوصيف الذي بجداول الكميات اضافة الى اصول الصنعة لكل عمل يتم تقديم مخططاته للاعتماد

كما يجب ان يعلم الزميل المهندس المشرف
اهمية اضافة الجملة الهامة التالية في اي اعتماد سواء مخططات او مواد
وتلك الجملة هي:
ان اي اعتماد من المهندس المشرف لا يعفي المقاول من مسئولياته التعاقدية
وذلك ليظل الفيصل هو المستندات التعاقدية وليس فقط اعتماد المشرف
وبالتالي
لو اعتمد المشرف شيئا ليس متماشيا مع المستندات لا يعتبر هذا انهاءا لمسئولية المقاول في تنفيذ متطلبات العقد


واذكّر نفسي وجميع الاخوة الزملاء
بان النقاش عن مخالفات قد تحدث من بعض المقاولين
ليس معناه ان كل الاخوة الالزملاء العاملين في فريق التنفيذ يفعلون تلك المخالفات


مشكورين جميعا
ونشكر الاخ المهندس طلعت محمد علي
على فكرة موضوعه التي تعتبر مرجعا للجميع
​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> وبارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل المهندس العاني​
> 
> اذكر ايضا
> انه في المخططات التنفيذية ( مخططات الورشة)​
> ...


 
والله نصيحه ذهبيه فعلا ... وما عهدناك الا عطاءا كثقل اسمك أخى العزيز نهر النييل الخالد

بارك الله لنا فيك ..... والله انى احببتكم فى الله ولله 
 والى الامام دائما


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

لاحظت ان معظم القصص تنصب على غش المقاولين او الشركات المنفذه

ولكن بالله عليكم ما رأيكم فى تعنت جهاز الاشراف ؟؟

وما رأيكم فى تعنت الجهات المالكه فى عدم الوفاء بالدفع ؟

اانى ارى ان القضيه متشعبه ومتشابكه ولكن بها ثلاث اطراف رئيسيه وهى الجهه المالكه - جهاز الاشراف - الشركه المنفذه

واى اخلال فى الالتزامات لطرف من هذه الاطراف ينعكس على االعمل ككل ..............


----------



## بحيري (6 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو معرفة طريقة للحصول علي الأجهاد الأصلي للخرسانة في الموقع وأرجو الرد سريعا مع الشكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع جيد جدا ونرجو من الله ان يكفينا بحلاله عن حرامه ويغنينا بفضله عمن سواة


----------



## مراد005 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

نعم خوي طلعت كان ختامك مسكا
فيجب استحضار محيط المشروع ككل حتى نتعرف على مكن الخلل
فبالإضافة للمقاولة هناك الطاقم المشرف على المشروع هناك متدخلون آخرون
فلمعرفة مكن الداء يجب رؤية المشروع من جميع جوانبه و ذلك في إطار المحيط الذي يتواجد به
و كما يقال : فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه
هذا إن كنا فعلا نتوخى الجودة في إنجاز المشروع
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع المهمة التي تثيرونها في المنتدى و أرجو ان تعم الفائدة جميع الأعضاء
و كيفما يكون الحال و كثيرا ما نعمل على تقليص المشاكل و لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال تجاوزها كلا
و قد قرأت في مشاركة : ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك بعضه


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت انا مشروع طرق وعاوز ادخل مساحه فما رايكم ارجو الافاده بجديه بعد ازنكم جميعا يا ريت تقدروا مدى احتياجى لخبرتكم ارجوكم


----------



## gohary_h (26 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه هي أكبر مشكلة في التنفيذ


----------



## مريم ظريف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> عند استلامك لاى اعمال نجاره خلى بالك من الاتى :-
> 1- قم باستلام اعمال النجاره من خلال الرسومات المعماريه
> 2- قارن الرسومات المعماريه بالانشائيه وان كان هناك اى اختلاف فى اى جزء احترم الرسومات المعماريه وقم بتعديل الرسومات الانشائيه بما يتلائم مع المعمارى
> 
> ...


لي سوال بسيط وهو لماذا عند استلام النجارة نستلم ابعاد البواكي مع العلم انه من الاساس المسافات بين الاعمدة سليمة؟
وايضا لي طلب وهو اريد معرفة استلام كل شي في الموقع من رفع مساحي&حفر&احلال&اساسات& نجارة&حدادة&صب&اعمدة&سقف&تحديد شيرب ومناسيب كل دور&التشطيبات من واجهات_ سباكة_كهرباء_بلاط_بياض_سيراميك_وخلافه
ارجو الافادة سريعا من كل مهندسين الملتقي وشكرا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بحيري قال:


> أرجو معرفة طريقة للحصول علي الأجهاد الأصلي للخرسانة في الموقع وأرجو الرد سريعا مع الشكر


أخى العزيز :- بحيرى
يتم قياس الاجهاد الاصلى للخرسانه عن طريق اخذ مكعبات من الخرسانه من خلطات عشوائيه ويكون عددها 6 مكعبات لكل 100 م 3 او يوم صب ايهما اقل
ويتم تكسير نصف عدد هذه المكعبات بعد اسبوع ( يكون الاجهاد المطلوب 0.7 من الاجهاد الكلى )
ويتم تكسير باقى المكعبات بعد 28 يوم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

سعيد احمد يوسف قال:


> ياريت انا مشروع طرق وعاوز ادخل مساحه فما رايكم ارجو الافاده بجديه بعد ازنكم جميعا يا ريت تقدروا مدى احتياجى لخبرتكم ارجوكم


 
اخى العزيز :- هذا يعتمد على مدى حبك للتخصص الذى تريده

واذا كنت تقصد المقابل المادى . مهندسين المساحه مرتباتهم من اعلى المرتبات 

من بين التخصصات الاخرى ( شرط اجاده الاجهزه المساحيه الحديثه )

ادعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## الماء (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ طلعت ماهي طريقة البوكليز
لتعم الفائده لنا حديثي التخرج والطلبه


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

sadaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع وهوو موضوع مهم فعلا أرجو من كل من لديه الخبره المشاركه فى هذا الأمر حتى يتسنى لنا معرفه الحيل والألاعيب حتى لا تنطلى علينا هكذا نستطيع أن نكون أكثر حيطه وقوه من خلال تبادل الخبرات ولا يستطيع أحد خداعنا بإذن الله


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

سوكيا Sokkia اليابانية اين تقع


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

طلعت ماهي طريقة البوكليز
لتعم الفائده لنا حديثي


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

وه من خلال تبادل الخبرات ولا يستطيع أحد خداعنا بإذن الله


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ طلعت محمد علي هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لأن ظاهرة الغش انتشرت بكثره غي الاونة الاخيره وهذا يرجع لضعف الايمان وتفكير كل الناس في الغني السريع والغش في مجال البناء من أخطر أنواع الغش لأن الخطاء تترتب عليه جريمة يروح ضحيتها العشرات علي أقل تقدير .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ طلعت ماهي طريقة البوكليز
> لتعم الفائده لنا حديثي التخرج والطلبه


 
اخى العزيز - 
البوكليز عبارة عن اداة بسيطه جدا ولكن دقتها عاليه ( 0.01 مم ) ويستخدم عادة فى القياس الدقيق للاشياء وخاصة الحديد ( الخوص المستطيله والمربعة والدائرية )
او الخامات غالية الثمن والتى تكون الدقة مطلوبه فيها


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

خالد حمادى قال:


> الاخ طلعت محمد علي هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لأن ظاهرة الغش انتشرت بكثره غي الاونة الاخيره وهذا يرجع لضعف الايمان وتفكير كل الناس في الغني السريع والغش في مجال البناء من أخطر أنواع الغش لأن الخطاء تترتب عليه جريمة يروح ضحيتها العشرات علي أقل تقدير .


اخى العزيز :- خالد 
اشكرك على المشاركه والمتابعه واحساسك بخطورة الموضوع 

وانا فى العون دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## الماء (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ طلعت على الرد السريع جدا


----------



## النافذة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع جميل ومهم جدا ويجب الانتباه اليه والحديث عنه بصورة اوسع وعمل طرق ووسائل تحد من الغش
لقد ذكر احد الاخوة ان الغش اما ان يكون من المقاول او من المشرف 
الغش من المقاول يتم السيطرة عليه من قبل المهندس او المشرف
اما ا الغش من قبل المشرف او المهندس كارثة
وهناك غش يحدث عند الفحوص المختبرية التي يتم اجرائها على مواد البناء
وكل هذا يتم القضاء عليه بمخافة الله 
ولكن لا حياة لم تنادي
ومن ظواهر الغش التي شاهدتها خلال حياتي العملية 
ظاهرة غش الاسمنت ففي فترة التسعينات وفي الفترة التي تعرض اليها العراق للحصار الاقتصادي اصبح هنالك شحة في اكياس الاسمنت فقامت معامل الاسمنت بتوزيع الاسمنت بدون اكياس عن طريق سايلوات 
وقام بعض اصحاب النفوس الضعيفة بسرقة اكياس من معامل الاسمنت او شراء الاكياس المستعملة ( حيث بداء العمال وخاصة اثناء اعمال صب الخرسانة بفتح الاكياس بطريقة فنيةبواسطة السكين
لكي يتم بيعها الى اصحاب محلات بيع الاسمنت ) وتعبئة هذا الاكياس بالاسمنت مضافا الية مادة الرمل النهري ذو اللون الاسود والذي يسمى باللغة العامية ( الزميج النهري) ولا يستطيع الشخص العادي معرفة هذا الغش الا اذا كان لديه خبرة او بعد استعمال الاسمنت
وانا من جانبي كنت اقوم بحرق اكياس الاسمنت داخل الموقع ولا اسمح باخراجها من الموقع وقد سبب لي هذا التصرف مشاكل كثيرة لان اسعار الاكياس كانت مرتفعة وعليه قمت بتبليغ اصحاب الخباطات بان الاكياس لاتخرج من الموقع قبل الاتفاق معهم على الاسعار
وشكرا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

النافذة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع جميل ومهم جدا ويجب الانتباه اليه والحديث عنه بصورة اوسع وعمل طرق ووسائل تحد من الغش
> لقد ذكر احد الاخوة ان الغش اما ان يكون من المقاول او من المشرف
> الغش من المقاول يتم السيطرة عليه من قبل المهندس او المشرف
> ...


 
حياك الله اخى العزيز . موقف شجاع تستحق عليه التحيه والتقدير


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أفمن أسس بنيانه على تقوى من الله ورضوان خير ؟؟؟؟ أمن أسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار فانهار به فى  نــــــار جهنــــم


----------



## بحيري (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع جيد ولكن كيف يتم معرفة الأجهاد للخرسانه عندما تأتي الي الموقع قبل استخدامها


----------



## المهندس طريف (30 ديسمبر 2007)

والله اساليب الغش في اعمال الهندسه المدنيه كثيره . يجب الأنتباه لها وعدم مسامحه الفاعل للأن هناك الآف الأرواح في يدنا نحن محاسبين علي سلامه هؤلاء


----------



## عمرو الشيمى (6 فبراير 2008)

يــــا جماعة stress=kg/cm2 not kg/cm3


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 فبراير 2008)

عمرو الشيمى قال:


> يــــا جماعة stress=kg/cm2 not kg/cm3


 
شكرا على الانتباه لهذا الخطأ الغير مقصود

وشكرا على المرور


----------



## شاهندة سمير (7 فبراير 2008)

:12: :75: شكرا لك أخى العزيز طلعت على هذا الموضوع الناجح والقيم.......جزاك الله خيرا.:75: :12:


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 فبراير 2008)

فى احد المشاريع التى اقوم بالاشراف عليها حاليا كمهندس مالك .........
وبعد استلام المهندس الاستشارى للاعمال واعطاءه المقاول تصريح بالصب.
( وكان الجزء المراد صبه عباره عن سقف flat slab مرتكز على حوائط خرسانيه فى بعض الاجزاء ... وعلى اعمده فى باقى المسطح ) .
لاحظت الاخطاء التاليه :-( والتى اعتبرها اخطر انواع الغش سواء من الشركه المنفذه . او من المهندس الاستشارى لموافقته وتصريحه بالصب )

1- توجد بعض الحوائط غير مكتمله التسليح حتى بلاطة السقف . سواء الحديد الرأسى او الافقى . وطريقة الربط بين السقف والحوائط فى هذه الاجزاء غير موجوده . ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- توجد بعض الاعمده التى تحتاج الى نحت الاجزاء البارزه منها داخل الكمر ( كمر الداير ) . مما تسبب فى رفع الحديد السفلى فى هذه الكمرات ليكون التنفيذ الفعلى لها اقل من القطاع الموجود فى الرسومات ( على الرسومات 25*70 والفعلى المنفذ 25*55) . فى حين ان الجزء المتبقى من الكمر ( 15 سم ) سوف يتم صبه بدون اى حديد .

فما كان منى الا اننى قمت بالغاء تصريح الصب واجبار المقاول على تفادى الاخطاء القاتله السابقه.
فبالله عليكم هل هذه اخطاء يتم التغاضى عنها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واستحلفكم بالله ان تتحروا الدقه فى كل ما تقومون بتنفيذ.


----------



## ضرغام الدوري (8 فبراير 2008)

انا مشارك جديد وبارك الله بكم لقد استفدت من هذا الموضوع


----------



## محب الشرقية (8 فبراير 2008)

ههاا موقف مزعج


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المرور :-
بحيرى
عمرو الشيمى
شاهنده سمير
ضرغام الدورى
المبرمج الصغير

ونتمنى مزيد من المشاركات الفعاله حتى تعم الفائده... جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## منى هانى (12 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## منى هانى (12 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا اخى العزيز


----------



## m_anas (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
م/ انس رمضان
المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها


----------



## محمود مرزوق (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الكرام

أولا أنا طالب بالفرقة الثانية انتاج وتصميم ميكانيكي المنصورة

ورغم ذلك فالموضوع اعجبني جدا

فمن المهم جدا ان تعرف خبرات عن الحياة العملية

ولو ان مجالنا لا يظهر فيه الغش بهذا الشكل الكبير ولكنه موجود لا انكر

مثلا ممكن كمهندس انتاج وتصميم اني ينطلب مني اختار نوع سيور مثلا لمصنع وهنا بيكون فيه موردين وشئ يشبه شغل المقاولات وممكن يكون فيه غش ورشوة ونسال الله الهداية والثبات آمين يا رب العالمين

ولكن اعتقد ان كشف مثل هذه الامور في مجالنا أسهل وان المخالفات أقل

ورأيت انّه من واجبي تجاه هذا الموضوع ان اتقدّم بأقل واجب في هذا المجال وهو الإجابة علي سؤال الأخوة الكرام عن البكوليز او القدمة ذات الورنية VERNIER CALIPER

أوّلا يا جماعة هيا اسمها كده لانها اولا قدمه ودي جايه من انهم بيسموا المسطرة اساسا قدمة لانها كانت دايما بتتعمل قدم ( 12 بوصة ) اللي هيا المسطرة الحديد اللي معانا علشان كده تلاقيها دائما 30 سم ونص وخلوا بالكو من النص ده لانه كان هيبوظلي شغل مرة من المرات وخلوا بالكو من غلطة تانية هقولكم عليها إن شاء الله بس مع القدمة

ثانيا سموها ذات الورنيه لانها مزوده بفك متحرك تراه ورا الفك الثابت ( وراءه ) وهذا الفك المتحرك هوا اللي اسمه ورانيه

وعادة القدمة ميزتها من وجهة نظري انها بتقدر تحكم الجسم الاسطواني وإن شاء الله هقول لحضراتكم علي طريقة للي سال عن كيفية القياس في الموقع يعني بمعني اخر ما عاييش قدمه اعمل ايه واتصرف ازاي بالمسطرة العادية

اما دقة القدمة فهي عادة بنحسبها لحد 0.05 من الملم وان كانت قادرة عادة علي اعطاء دقّة تصل أحيانا إلي 0.02 ولا اعتقد انّها تزيد عن ذلك يعني ببساطة القدمة الديجيتال بتقيس لحد 0.01 يباه لازمتها ايه يعني لو استخدمنا القدمة العادية لحد اقل من 0.02

ونيجي للقدمة وطريقة استخدامها

عادة ما تمكنك القدمة من قياس القطر الخارجي والداخلي والعمق كالآتي

القطر الخارجي





القطر الداخلي





العمق





وأهم نقطة في القدمة والاهم من معرفة طريقة قراءتها هي هذه الغلطة التي واجهتني شخصيا واعتقد انها قد تواجه الكثيرين او لنقل لازم تغلط الغلطة دي في القدمة

الغلطة هي القراءة من حافة الورنية ولكن الصحيح ان تقرا من صفر الورنيه كالآتي





وهنا ناتي لطريقة قراءة القدمة ذات الورنية

عدد المليهات هو عدد المليهات قبل صفر الورنية وهذا عادي ما فيش مشاكل

ناتي للجزء الخاص بقراءا ال 0.02 او ال 0.05 او ال 0.1

لاحظ انطباق اثنين من الخطوط احدهما علي الورنية والآخر علي تدريج القدمة هذا الخط هو كسر الملم

يعني لو انطبق الخط السادس وكان الورانية عليها 10 خطوط اذن القراءة بعد الملم هي ست اجزاء من 10

لو انطبق الخط الحادي عشر وكان عدد الخطوط 20 اذن القراءة بعد الملم هي 0.55 (11/20)

لو انطبق الخط الثامن والثلاثين وكان عدد الخطوط 50 اذن القراءة بعد الملم هي 0.76 (38/50)

وأعتقد ان اكثر الانواع شيوعا هو النوع الذي يقيس 0.05

ونأتي هنا لفكرة عمل القدمة ذات الورنية

سنأخذ مثال للتبسيط قدمة بدقة 0.1 مم

تقسم الورنية الي 10 أجزاء طول الجزء 0.9 من الملم

لو كان كسر الملم بعد الملم الصحيح هو 0.1 اذن فان الباقي من هذا الملم المكسور هو 0.9 من الملم

وعندئذ ينطبق الخط الاول علي الورنية علي الخط المقابل له علي جسم الورنية





ولو كان الجزء من الملم بعد الملم الصحيح مثلا 0.7

اذن الباقي هو 0.3 اذن فلكي ينطبق اي خط من الورنيه يجب ان تكون المسافة المقطوعة كام جزء من الملم اكيد ثلاثة وحاجة وما هو الرقم الوحيد من صفر لماءة بدايته 3 ويقبل القسمة علي 9 ( لان طول الجزء 0.9 ) اذن هو 63 اذن فلقد مررنا علي سبع خطوط علي الورنيه يعني 0.7

هو الموضوع سهل وممكن تفهمه من المثال الاول اما المثال التاني فيعني مكلكع شويه

يعني ممكن نقول ان بالنسبة للخطين اللي انطبقوا

المسافة من الخط اللي علي جسم القدمة لحد الملم الصحيح تساوي المسافة من الخط اللي علي الورنية الي الملم الصحيح

طيب وطول الجزء علي الورنية 0.9 مم اذن الطول الباقي بعد صفر الورنيه وهو اللي احنا عاوزين نقيسه هوا كام

طب المسافة علي جسم القدمة مثلا ن من الشرط

وعلي الورنية هيساوي ن من الشرط زائد الجزء اللي احنا عاوزين نقيسه

والشرطة علي جسم القدمة بملم اما علي الورنيه ب 0.9 من الملم

اذن نصل للاتي

1 ملم * ن = 0.9 ملم * ن + الجزء المراد قياسه بعد الملم الصحيح

اذن الجزء ده هوا 

(1-0.9)ن

يعني 0.1 ن يعني مثلا لو الخطين المنطبقين عند رقم 8 علي الورنيه اذن المسافة المراد قراءتها بعد الملم الصحيح هيا 0.8





والفكرة واحدة مع باقي القدمات ذات الدقة الاعلي

وبالنسبة للقدمات الديجيتال فانا بصراحة مش عارف طريقة قياسها بس هيا اكيد ببكرة صغيرة جواها بتقدر تحسب هيا لفت كام لفه وبتدخل لوحدة كنترول صغيرة تحولها لديجيتس علشان كده فيها زرار للتصفير لان البكرة الصغيرة دي ممكن تترك جسم القدمه للحظة فتفرق في القياس فعلشان كده لازم يكون فيها تصفير

وكان ليا موقف طريف مع القدمة دي اني مرة ماسكها وبجربها علشان اعرف طريقتها فضغطت عليها وهي مقفولة فتخيلوا قرأت تحت الصفر نتيجة ضغطي علي الفكين وهما مقفولين الاغرب من كده انها قرات سالب صفر

وعادة ما تزوّد القدمة بفرملة او قفل ذاتي يعني علشان تحرك الورنية تضغط علي الفرملة وتحرك الورنية لحد ما توصل للطول اللي انته عاوزه فتسيب الفرمله فتقوم تعض في جسم القدمة وتثبت كما انها تزوّد بمسمار زنق علشان لما تحب تثبت الورنية عند بعد معيّن

وأنا آسف للإطالة بس الموضوع اتفتح مني لاني راجع للمنتدي من فترة غياب كبيرة

وأرجو إن الصور تكون واضحة وأنا آسف لو كان إعدادها بسيط يا دوب علي الرسام بس إن شاء الله الفكرة تكون واضحة

وانا آسف لو كان حد شايف إن كلامي مش واضح يسالني وأنا تحت امره

وده شرح بالعربي وتمارين علي القدمة ذات الورنية

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/chap3.htm

ودي الطريقة الميدانية اللي قلت لحضراتكم عليها





بس لازم يكون الجسمين اللي باللون الاخضر متوازيين زائد انك لازم تبعد عن شرشرة السيخ طبعا وممكن الاسهل انك تقيس من عند مكان القص بالمسطرة علي طول بس هتكون مش كويّسه علي ما أظن وحاذر من حد السيخ عند مكان القص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مسلم (20 فبراير 2008)

موضوع اكتر من رائع و يستحق التثبيت و احب أشكر كل اللى ساهم فى الموضوع على المعلومات القيمة دى مع معلوميه انى جبت و رقه و قلم و قعدت اكتب 
و احب اخص بالشكل بشمهندس طلعت محمد علي و محمود مرزوق


----------



## نجرو555 (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 فبراير 2008)

اشكر الاخوه والاخوات على المرور والمشاركه . بارك الله فيكم :-
- منى هانى 
-m_anas
- محمود مرزوق
- بايل
- نجرو 555
وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات لتعم الفائده بأذن الله .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 فبراير 2008)

محمود مرزوق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخوة الكرام
> 
> ...


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 فبراير 2008)

بايل قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع و يستحق التثبيت و احب أشكر كل اللى ساهم فى الموضوع على المعلومات القيمة دى مع معلوميه انى جبت و رقه و قلم و قعدت اكتب
> و احب اخص بالشكل بشمهندس طلعت محمد علي و محمود مرزوق


 
هذه الرساله اتوجها بها الى الاخ الاكبر مشرف الهندسه المدنيه السيد المهندس / ابو بكر 
وشكرا


----------



## م محمود يسن (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس الزميل على المشاركة الطيبة ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## م محمود يسن (26 فبراير 2008)

_ممكن سؤال للزملاء المهندسين بالنسبة للقواعد المشتركة الحاملة لعمودين تسليح الرقة السفلية من الحديد هل يتم فرش الحديد فى الاتجاه الطويل والغطاء فى الاتجاه القصير _


----------



## م محمود يسن (26 فبراير 2008)

*اللهم يا عزيز يا جبار اجعل قلوبنا تخشع من تقواك واجعل عيوننا تدمع من خشياك واجعلنا يا رب من أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة يا رب الذي يرسل هذا الدعاء اجعله مع حبيبك ورسولك المصطفى في جنة الفردوس والذي لا يرسله ارحمه يا أرحم الراحمين واهديه انك أنت الهادي*​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 فبراير 2008)

م محمود يسن قال:


> _ممكن سؤال للزملاء المهندسين بالنسبة للقواعد المشتركة الحاملة لعمودين تسليح الرقة السفلية من الحديد هل يتم فرش الحديد فى الاتجاه الطويل والغطاء فى الاتجاه القصير _


 
اخى العزيز م ا محمود شكرا لتشرفيك 

اما بالنسبه للسؤالك فيكون الفرش فى الاتجاه القصير والغطاء فى الاتجاه الطويل .


----------



## م محمود يسن (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ المهندس طلعت لكن اذا تصادف معى ووجدت ان العزم الاكبر الذى يعطى مساحة اكبر للحديد موجود هذا العزم فى الاتجاة الطويل للقاعدة المشتركة هل يجب فى هذة الحالة ان افرش فى الاتجاة الطويل اولا ثم اغطى فى الاتجاة القصير للقاعدة ام سوف افعل كما افعل فى المعتاد وافرش اولا فى الاتجاة القصير للقاعدة ثم اغطى فى الاتجاة الطويل كما نفعل دائما فى القواعد المنفصلة الحاملة لعمود واحد فقط وشكرا


----------



## م محمود يسن (29 فبراير 2008)

ارجوا من الاخوة الزملاء الذين يزيدون عنى فى الخبرة العملية فى هذا المجال ان يجيبوا على هذا السؤال المهم جدا لى لاننى اعمل فى مكتب اشراف على التنفيذ واخرج لاستلام الاعمال


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 مارس 2008)

م محمود يسن قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للاخ المهندس طلعت لكن اذا تصادف معى ووجدت ان العزم الاكبر الذى يعطى مساحة اكبر للحديد موجود هذا العزم فى الاتجاة الطويل للقاعدة المشتركة هل يجب فى هذة الحالة ان افرش فى الاتجاة الطويل اولا ثم اغطى فى الاتجاة القصير للقاعدة ام سوف افعل كما افعل فى المعتاد وافرش اولا فى الاتجاة القصير للقاعدة ثم اغطى فى الاتجاة الطويل كما نفعل دائما فى القواعد المنفصلة الحاملة لعمود واحد فقط وشكرا


 
اخى العزيز :-
بدون الدخول فى تفاصيل التصميم ...... فقط عليك اتباع القاعده الاتيه فى التنفيذ 

فى اى جزء من اجزاء المنشأ فان الحديد الرئيسى ( اللى شايل ) هو الذى يتم فرشه . والحديد الثانوى ( اللى مشتال ) هو الذى يستخدم كغطاء .

وبناءا عليه فانه فى القاعده التى ذكرتها قم بفرش الحديد الرئيسى اولا ثم غطى بالحديد الثانوى .
( وعلى فكره انا اشتغلت فتره اشراف على التنفيذ . وبحب المجال ده ... يا ريت شوفلى عمل معاك ههههههههههههههه بجد مش هزار )


----------



## م محمود يسن (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا للاخ الزميل وانشاء الله سوف اخبرك عندما يتوافر ذلك


----------



## م محمود يسن (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا جدا لجميع الزملاء ونرجوا المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 مارس 2008)

فهمي العبيدي قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع


 
شكرا لك اخى على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ماجدان (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

فعلا كلام المهندس طلعت الأخير عن الحديد الرئيسى هو الفرش ويكون دائما مع العزم الأكبر 
والثانوى يكون الغطاء مع العزم الأصغر .. كلام مضبوط جدا لا يحتاج إلى نقاش 
ويكون الفرش فى الأتجاه القصير فى القواعد المنفصله أما فى القواعد المشتركه ففى الأغلب يكون فى الأتجاه الطويل 
جزا الله كل المشاركين وشكرا خصيصا للمهندس طلعت على خبراته القيمه ومشاركاته المفيده 
والله أعلى وأعلم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## خالد فيضي (18 مارس 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا ويستاهل التثبيت 
..تحياتي..


----------



## م محمود يسن (18 مارس 2008)

*اللهم يا فاتح الابواب ,,,,, ومنزل الكتاب ’’’’’’’’ وجامع الاحباب ,,,,,, ارزق مستلم الرساله رزقا كالامطار حين تصب ,,,,,,,، واجمعه بكل من يحب ،’’’’’’’’’’ وهون عليه كل صعب ,,,,,,,,,، واجعل ايامه عيد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,، ويومه سعيد ,,,,,,,,،وعمره مديد ,,,,,,,,,،واجعل له من كل هم فرج*​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 مارس 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> فعلا كلام المهندس طلعت الأخير عن الحديد الرئيسى هو الفرش ويكون دائما مع العزم الأكبر
> والثانوى يكون الغطاء مع العزم الأصغر .. كلام مضبوط جدا لا يحتاج إلى نقاش
> ...


 
شكرا على المرور . والتعقيب. والكلمات الرقيقه 

بارك الله فيك ولك .

( اللهم استرنا فوق الارض . واسترنا تحت الارض . واسترنا يوم العرض عليك ...)


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 مارس 2008)

اخونا الفاضل طلعت محمد علي

اسمح لنا ان نضيف موضوعك المفيد والنقاشات الاكثر من رائعة للزملاء
الى المكتبة المتخصصة بقسم ادارة المشاريع ( دائرة معارف ادارة المشاريع)
بالموضوع الخاص بخبرات الاعضاء في المكتبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72326.html


لك تحياتي وامتناني
​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 مارس 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اخونا الفاضل طلعت محمد علي​
> اسمح لنا ان نضيف موضوعك المفيد والنقاشات الاكثر من رائعة للزملاء
> الى المكتبة المتخصصة بقسم ادارة المشاريع ( دائرة معارف ادارة المشاريع)
> بالموضوع الخاص بخبرات الاعضاء في المكتبة
> ...


اخى الفاضل / نهر النييل
يشرفنى اضافة موضوعى المتواضع هذا الى المكتبه المتخصصه بقسم ادارة المشاريع .

سر على بركة الله . بارك الله فيك ولك وبك .

والله انى احببتكم من خلال هذا المنتدى . احببتكم فى الله ولله .

 تقبل تحياتى .


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (27 مارس 2008)

*حصل لي مشاكل كثيرة*

المشكلة الاولى نفس المشلة مع صاحب الاسمنت من ا50 الى 180 والتبديل تخفبف كمية الاسمنت مرة طلبت 350 مقاوم للاملاح طبعاً واثناء حضور الخلاط الى الموقع تم تعديل الكابون من 350 كغ عادي الى مقاوم ونا عادة اطلع على الكابونات قبل الصب 
الشاهد كلمت المراقب ان يقوم بالمكس بعد خلط الخرسانة كلمت المراقب بان يقوم بصب قليل من الخرسانة برا القواعد للاختبار 
بعد ذالك تم مناقشة المراقب بذاللك بعد ماتيين ان الخرسان عاد وليس مقاوم باللون


----------



## مسلم (19 يوليو 2008)

أولا أحب أشكر صاحب الموضوع و الفكرة الممتازة دي
ثانيا أود التنبيه على أن ردي ماهو إلا اعتراف بجميل أخينا صاحب الموضوع و إعادة الموضوع للحياة و ذلك نظرا لأهميته


----------



## ابوكيفه (19 يوليو 2008)

السلا م عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا شكرا لصاحب الموضوع لان (الدين النصيحه) 
واما تجربتي التي تعرضت لها بالغش من المقاول كانت في مكعبات الاختبار 
حيث تم اخذ مكعبات من مكان صب الخرسانه وطبعا كانت غير مطابقه للمواصفات 
ثم بعد ذلك تم عمل( خرسانه مخصوص )للذهاب بها للمعمل ولكن بفضل الله ثم بالصدفه تم اكتشفها 
وتم تكعيب الخرسانه وتكسيرها وخصمها علي المقاول 
فأرجو من جميع الاخوه المهندسين اتخاذ الحيطه بأن العينات التي اخذت هي بالفعل التي تم ارسالها لمعمل الاختبار ..........وشكرا لجميع بمن بالمنتدي


----------



## abd elnaser (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ان هذا الموضوع من المواضيع المهمة حقا كى نتناولها لكى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## ديبووووو (8 أغسطس 2008)

1-صراحه بسم الله ما شاء الله ربنا يكرم كل واحد قدم معلومه فى الموضوع ده
2- شكرا يا بشمهندس طلعت و بأمانه واضح أنك مهندس فاهم مش زى ناس كتيير شغاله ملاحظيين بدون هندسه
3- مش لازم نستخدم بوكليييز لقياس الحديد فى شركات كتير بتبقى حطه لون فى أخر السيخ للدلاله على القطر أو بيبقى على السيخ
و كمان الحديد فى مصر بيتقاس باللينيه و أنته بتكلم المقاول

و البكلييز هوه القدمه زات الورنيه اللى معظمنا شافها فى أنتاج و أحنا طلبه

4- بالنسبه لأخذ المكعبات لازم المهندس يتواجد مع اللى بيأخد المكعبات بالزات فى المرات الأولى عشان يخوف الناس 

و ميفكرووش يغشو أبدا و يأخد بالله كويس جدا من عملية ملأ المكعب لأن فى مواد بتنضاف

5- 90% من السرقه بتبقى فى التشطيبات

6- بالنسبه لأستبدال أقطار الأسياخ لا يوجد به أى مشكله ما دام عدد الأسياخ فى المتر متزدش عن 10 فى المتر أو تقل عن 5 فى المتر بس ده لازم يكون فى الأول يعنى:

لازم يكون أستشارك قبل متركب مش يشتغلك و بعديين يقلك كده

يعنى أوعى تقله ماشى زود كام سيخ لأ عيده الشغل عشان يخاف منك بعد كده و ميحاولش أبدا يغش فى الحديد

7- لازم يحس المقاول أنك من الناس اللى بتقفش و بتبقى غبى لو لقييت حاجه غلط لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازم

8- مصاحبة العمال و المقاولين ليها حدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود

9- أوعى تنفذ اللى فى اللوح قبل متدرسها بالزات مطابقة المعمارى مع الأنشائى و الصرف و شبكة الكهربا و كده

10- فى حجات كتييييييييير هتتعلمها بس أقفذ فى الموقع و متخفش و لازم تتلدع على قفاك عشان تتعلم
و اللى بيعلمك أكييد حد لدعه هوه أو صحابه قبل كده

11- مصر ولاده و كل أولادها أزكيه و عباقره من أصغرها لأكبرها و لن تنتهى حركات الخباسه و الفبركه فصحصح لنفسك يا معلم


----------



## Abo Fares (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

تم فتح الموضوع وإعادته رفعه بناءً على طلب أحد الزملاء..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

semoo قال:


> شكرا أخ طلعت بس انا حتى الان مهندس مصمم لم اشرف على التنفيذ او اقوم بالتنفيذ لكنى اعلم انى قريبا لابد لى من العمل فى الاشراف او التنفيذ لذلك لدى موقف تعرض له أحد زملائى احببت أن احكيه عللى اجد عند أحد الزملاء حل أو طريقه لعدم الوقوع فى مصيده الغش
> عند استلام المهندس لأعمال الحفر بالموقع بالطبع يتم قياس منسوب الحفر من خلال ميزان القامه طبعا يقف المهندس المشرف أمام الميزان وعلى الجانب الاخر يمسك العامل القامه ويثبتها على الارض ولأن هذا العامل هو من عمال المقاول بالطبع فتكون النتيجه ان يقوم العامل (بغرس ) القامه فى الارض حتى تعطى قرائه أعلى وبالتالى منسوب حفر أقل وبالتالى كميات حفر أكبر
> هذال موقف بالبلدى كده (حرق دمى ) لكن كيف يتسنى للمهندس المشرف معرفه وضع القامه وهو يقف عن بعد
> إذا كان أحد المهندسين قد تعرض لنفس الموقف ولديه الحل فرجاء يقدمه لنا


التاكد من العمق بالعين وبواسطة القاما
تغيير العامل لان العامل مخصصص للسرقه اى واحد يقف ويمسك بالقاما غالبا
طلب النزول بعد الثبات لمستوى اكبر اذا نزلت يكون فعلا حرامى
ملاحظة الضغط ووجه العامل بس الرمل صعب
وتحدث فى المواسير


----------



## إسلام علي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> تم فتح الموضوع وإعادته رفعه بناءً على طلب أحد الزملاء..
> مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..



شكراً م محمد على مجهودك النافع وشكراً للزميل صاحب طلب الرفع 
أود طرح نقطتين مهمتين 
1- في حالة حدوث سوء تنفيذ أو عدم تطابق مواصفات ولكن لم يكن القصد منه الخيانة أو الغش :18: هل تحاسب المسئول أم تسامح ؟ 
ولو كان وضعك لا يسمح لك بالتصرف ورأيت مثل هذا هل تسكت أم تقول للمسئول أم سيعتبرك بتتذاكى أو تتظاهر بالدقة والأمانة ؟ :15:
2- سمعت حديث صحيح قبل هذه المشاركة يقول "حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏أنه حدثه أن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن الزبير ‏ ‏حدثه ‏ 
 ‏أن رجلا من ‏ ‏الأنصار ‏ ‏خاصم ‏ ‏الزبير ‏ ‏عند رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏في ‏ ‏شراج ‏ ‏الحرة ‏ ‏التي يسقون بها النخل فقال الأنصاري ‏ ‏سرح ‏ ‏الماء يمر فأبى عليه فاختصموا عند رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏للزبير ‏ ‏اسق يا ‏ ‏زبير ‏ ‏ثم أرسل الماء إلى جارك فغضب الأنصاري فقال يا رسول الله أن كان ابن عمتك فتلون وجه رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ثم قال يا ‏ ‏زبير ‏ ‏اسق ثم احبس الماء حتى يرجع إلى الجدر فقال ‏ ‏الزبير ‏ ‏والله إني لأحسب نزلت هذه الآية في ذلك ‏




‏فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ‏



‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح
لو أنت أمرت بعمل شئ وتذمر المقاول بأي حجة لمراعاة مصلحته دون الحفاظ على مصلحة العمل وأصول الصنعة :81:كما حكى لنا م سالدان في موضوعه "مواقف ....."
هل ستعاقب المقاول بالتشديد أم تهاب عمل ذلك ؟:61:

​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 نوفمبر 2008)

من غشنا ليس منا


----------



## رعد الخالدي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسمهااان (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن سؤال و ارجو الرد سريعا إن امكن:
في القدمه ذات الورنيه مقدار الخطأ الصفري يتم جمعه أو ضربه قي القيمه المقاسه بالقدمه ؟


----------



## m_anas (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراا
انس رمضان
طالب بالمعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها


----------



## foratfaris (16 نوفمبر 2008)

كلفت من احدى الجهات الحكومية بالاشراف على مبنى مستوصف صحي .. وذلك على خلفية خلافات بين المقاول وجهاز الاشراف السابق ... انتهت بتوليتي الاشراف...
جائني المقاول لاول مرة يطلب الاذن بصب الاساسات... واخبرته بانه اولا يجب استلامي للحفرية وتؤكدي منها ومن الابعاد وتربة التأسيس ...
ذهبت مع المقاول بنفس اليوم .. ففوجئت بان الحفريات لا تتجاوز عمق الاساس وان التربة هشة وضعيفة بالعين المجردة ... وان المقاول قد جهز الحديد و حجز الخرسانة ...
طلبت منه الحفر لعمق 1.5 م ليتم الكشف على الاساسات مرة اخرى ... وعندما ذهبنا الى الموقع اكتشفنا انه لم يقم باي عمل ويريد صب الخرسانة ..انتهى الامر بتهجمه علينا وبتألبه العمال علينا والسب ...........
ذهبنا الى اقرب مخفر... وتطور الامر الى ان وصل المحافظ ... وبالنهاية تم لفلفة الامور وقامت لجنة اخرى باستلام البناء .... وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## محمدالعدل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مواضيع مهمه يجب اخذ الاحتياطات تجاهها
فما رأيكم فى مصانع خرسانة جاهزه ضبطهم 
يحاولون تبديل العينات ليلا بعد الصب ولكن
المشكلة تبدأ من قبل حينما تختار مورد بسعر
أقل من غيره للتوفير فى التنفيذ لأن التسعير
من البداية للمشروع كان مش تمام
المشكلة كبيرة
هنلاقيها منيين ولا منيين.....الله يستر


----------



## إسلام علي (27 أبريل 2009)

*هل تبني منزلاً ؟ انتبه ! هكذا يسرقونك ....... !

العمار قطعة من نار ! هذا المثل الذي توارثناه عبر الأجيال لا يستشعره إلا الذين مستهم نار العمار ؛ فأنت تدفع عرق جبينك فيزداد ضغطك وتصبح في حالة نفسية لا يعلمها إلا الله ومرد ذلك مئات الآلاف التي تدفعها والعمال الذين تلاحقهم يمنة ويسرة يقبلون توجهاتك ويعملون بتوجهاتهم وأنت مجرد بنك متنقل يصرف شيكات وكل يوم في محل شرق وغرب ، شمال وجنوب وأخرها عيوب تظهر ويا ليت ويا ليت ؟ 
إن أكثر الفئات العاملة التي ترفع ضغطك هما الكهربائي والسباك لأنك تحتاجهم في كل مراحل البناء من القواعد إلى أن تسكن فأنت تحترق وهم غير مبالين فقد تفاجأ بعدم وجودهم أثناء صب السقف أو كرسي المنزل ومع ذلك هم أيضاً أكثر الفئات العاملة سرقة لك . 
السرقة ليست قضية فهي لا تمثل نسبة كبيرة قياساً إلى تكلفة البناء لكنها في نفس الوقت تصيبك بالقهر فكيف يضحك عليك ويسرقونك بهذا البساطة ويحسبونك ساذج إلى هذا الحد وإليك الفئات التي يمكن لها أن تسرقك وكيفية السرقة :مقاول البناء 

مقاول البناء لا يمكن أن يسرقك مادياً إلا عن طريق زيادة أمتار البناء بعد الانتهاء وهذا يمكن تلافيه بإحضار وسيط يقوم بالتمتير لكن هناك طرق قد يستخدمها المقاول لتقليل التكاليف التي يتحملها هو منها على سبيل المثال عدم استخدام جهاز ........ مما يجعل السقف غير متماسك بشكل جيد فيصبح قابل لتهريب المياه . كما أن المقاول قد يستخدم خشب قديم مما يوفر عليه أموال كثيرة وقد تخسر كميات من الإسمنت بسبب الخشب القديم .

الخرسانة الجاهزة
بعض شركات الخرسانة الجاهزة تتلاعب بالكميات فمن المعلوم ان خلاطة الإسمنت تحمل ما بين ثمانية أمتار إلى اثني عشر مترا مربعاً من الإسمنت فقد تأتي حمولة الخلاطة عشرة أمتار مربعة من الإسمنت بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر لا تحمل سوى تسعة أمتار فقط ولا يمكن لأحد أن يكتشف هذا النقص لذى عليك أن تختار شركة اسمنت معروفة في السوق ولها سمعتها .

الكهربائي 

الكهربائي هو أحد اكبر الذين يسرقونك وكيفية ذلك هو أن الفيلا تحتاج ما بين 18 إلى 25 لفة سلك مختلف السماكة لكنك قد تفاجأ بأن الكهربائي يطلب منك ما يقارب من أربعين لفة سلك أو أكثر ويوهمك أن الفيلا تحتاج إلى اكثر من ذلك مما يعني أنه كسب منك ما يقارب ثلاثة الآف ريال أو أكثر حسب تكلفة لفة السلك وهي في هذا الوقت مرتفعة جداً فمثلا 6 ملم سعرها 154 ريال و 4 ملم 98 ريال . وبإمكانك ملاحظة السرقة وذلك بالمتابعة اليومية وعد البكرات المستهلكة فستجدها أقل بكثير مما اشتريته . 

السباك 

في بداية البناء لا مجال له بالسرقة والسباك يسرق ما خف وزنه وغلي سعره . بعد الانتهاء من العظم يعد لك السباك قائمة طويلة من الطلبات تتضمن مواسير وأكواع ومحابس وغيرها ولكثرة العدد فأنت لا تستطيع حصر المواد المستهلكة ، والسباك إذا أراد سرقتك فإنه يضع طلبات لا تحتاجها الفيلا فمثلا من ضمن الطلبات محابس قروهي وهي غالية الثمن مقاس ثلاث أرباع بوصة وعددها حسب عدد دورات المياه والمطابخ وقد تجد من ضمن الطلبات محابس قروهي بوصة واحده بنفس العدد وقيمة المحبس هذا 115 ريال فإذا فطنت له فإنك في الحقيقة لا تحتاج إليها فإما محابس ثلاث أرباع البوصة أو محابس بوصة واحدة كذلك السباك يطلب أشياء فوق حاجة الفيلا فكوع النحاس مثلاً يطلب 20 وحاجة الفيلا منها حسب عدد دورات المياه والمطابخ وقس على ذلك . البويهجي 
الذي يبني المنزل عادة لا يكون متواجد وقت ذروة العمل وهو من الصباح إلى الظهر والبويهجي إن كان عقده معك عمل بدون مواد فإنه يطلب براميل بويه حسب نوعها أساس أو لمعة أو معجون فوق حاجتك ويتصرف بالباقي أما إن كان عقده معك بالمواد فعادة يكون وكيل لماركة معينة مشهورة فتجد البويه مغشوشة بنوع آخر رخيص مما يتسبب بتقشر البوية بعد زمن ليس بالطويل لكن بعد ما يقبض وتنتهي علاقتك به .



تنبيه هام
يجب عدم إعطاء الثقة الزائدة في العاملين بمختلف الفئات وفي المقابل يجب عليك عدم التشكيك بهم خاصة بالتصريح بل كن فطناً فقط وراقبهم دون أن يشعروا بك وإذا سرقوك فاتهم نفسك بالتقصير ولا تتصادم معهم لأنك المتضرر الوحيد . خاصة بعد اكتشاف السرقة قبل نهاية عملهم ففي هذا الحالة صارحهم واتفق معهم بخصم مبلغ معين .

لا تنسى توقيع العقود مع العاملين بمختلف الفئات ويفضل صرف مستحقاتهم عن طريق شيكات حتى تثبت استلامهم الدفعات وحاول أن تكون الدفعات متوازنة بحيث تجعل العاملين يبحثون عنك وبمجرد أن تطلبهم تجدهم يسبقونك إلى الموقع .

منقوووووووووووووووووووول للإفادة وللرفع 
*​


----------



## إسلام علي (29 يناير 2010)

للرفع


----------



## القهلاني (30 يناير 2010)

في أحد المشاريع التي كنت أستشاري عيها حدث وأن المقاول قام بتوريد حديد للموقع غير نوعية الحديد المعتمدة وقام بوضع العلامة الورقية الخاصة بالحديد المعتمد على عينة الحديد غير المعتمدة وعرفت ذلك بالصدفة عندما مررت على الحداد وهو يقص فسمعت صوت يشبه صوت التقصف فشكيت في نوعية الحديد وفعلا عرفت الذي حصل وتم رفض ذلك الحديد وكانت خساره فادحة للمقاول لان أكثر الحديد قد تم قصه ...فيجب التأكد من نوعية المواد الموردة للموقع والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات


----------



## خالد قدورة (30 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على الجهد المميز


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس و أكثر من أمثالك 
و لكن من المسلم به انه فى جميع مجالات الحياة يوجد الصالح و الطالح
و فى رأيى السبب فى ذلك ابتعاد الناس عن دينهم و مراقبة ربهم


----------



## ehab razaa (30 يناير 2010)

كان فى بقى سقف flat slab تعرفوا المقاول عمل اية ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وضع حديد تسليح شبكة واحدة فرش وغطاء وخلاص ودة طبعآ أدى الى كارثة ان السقف سقط ورفعناة عن طريق كمر أستيل !!!!!!!!!!!! تتخيلوا بقى !!!!!!!


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (31 يناير 2010)

قال رسول الله ةصلي الله عليه وسلم (من غشنا فليس منا)


----------



## م.محمد عمران (6 فبراير 2010)

من أكبر المشاكل تواطؤ الإشراف مع التنفيذ (المقاول) أخبرني صديق لي وهو مهندس مشرف في أحد الإدارات الهندسية الحكومية بأنَّه كان أحد أعضاء لجنة الاستلام الابتدائي لأحد المدارس التابعة لنفس الجهة الحكومية في محافظة أخرى - عادة تكون جهة الاستلام من محافظة غير المحافظة المشرفة - وكان المقاول قد أخطر بانتهاء العمل المكون من مبنى و دورة مياه منفصلة وسور فوجيء أعضاء اللجنة أن السور في التصميم على قواعد منفصلة تم تنفيذه على سمل فقط فما كان منهم إلا عمل محضر إثبات حالة ورفضوا الاستلام. طبعًا المقاول نفذ تحت إشراف الجهة المشرفة بالمحافظة ثم طلب تغيير لجنة الاستلام وطبعًا تم استلام المدرسة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

كان على المقاو تنفيذ المواصفات حتى وإن اضطر لتوقيع غرامة تأخير ذلك خير له من أن يقتل أنفس بفعلته تلك.

يقال الطبيب مسؤول عن روح تحت يده والمهندس مسؤول عن أرواح إن فرط قتلهم ونفس المسلم أشد حرمة من الكعبة كما ورد ذلك في الآثار الصحيحة والله المستعان.


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
التساهل ونسيان المسائلة أمام الله عز وجل أكبر محرك لهذا الغش


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 أبريل 2010)

م.محمد عمران قال:


> من أكبر المشاكل تواطؤ الإشراف مع التنفيذ (المقاول) أخبرني صديق لي وهو مهندس مشرف في أحد الإدارات الهندسية الحكومية بأنَّه كان أحد أعضاء لجنة الاستلام الابتدائي لأحد المدارس التابعة لنفس الجهة الحكومية في محافظة أخرى - عادة تكون جهة الاستلام من محافظة غير المحافظة المشرفة - وكان المقاول قد أخطر بانتهاء العمل المكون من مبنى و دورة مياه منفصلة وسور فوجيء أعضاء اللجنة أن السور في التصميم على قواعد منفصلة تم تنفيذه على سمل فقط فما كان منهم إلا عمل محضر إثبات حالة ورفضوا الاستلام. طبعًا المقاول نفذ تحت إشراف الجهة المشرفة بالمحافظة ثم طلب تغيير لجنة الاستلام وطبعًا تم استلام المدرسة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
> 
> كان على المقاو تنفيذ المواصفات حتى وإن اضطر لتوقيع غرامة تأخير ذلك خير له من أن يقتل أنفس بفعلته تلك.
> 
> يقال الطبيب مسؤول عن روح تحت يده والمهندس مسؤول عن أرواح إن فرط قتلهم ونفس المسلم أشد حرمة من الكعبة كما ورد ذلك في الآثار الصحيحة والله المستعان.


ما هي الاحمال المسلطه علي السور وارتفاع السور والمنطقه.
اخي انا نفذت سور من الطوب علي الارض مباشره حيث ان التربه ثابته . وكثير ما انصح البعض بعدم الحفر لاعماق اكبر لان التربه صلبه بما يكفي
لا اعتقد ان الامر كذلك الا ان حسب كميات القواعد في المستخلص
والله اعلم


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين عامة والمهندس محمود خاصة والعتب كبير على هل الانقطاع


----------



## على منصف (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## khaled aladwar (10 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع


----------



## ر.م علي (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك في طرح هذا الموضوع لان اغلبية المقاولين والمتعهدين يعملون على الغش في تلك المشاريع بعيدا عن مبادى التي تربينا عليها وهي مبادى ديننا الحنيف


----------



## حاتم حسنى (10 مارس 2011)

هى واقعة تعتبر غش لكنها ليست معى بل بموقع بجانب موقع كنت مسئول عنه
كان فيه صبة فى الموقع اللى جمبى و لو شخص معين قرأ الموضوع هيعرف فين بالضبط ( الفيلا اللى على يمين فيلا أ/طارق الزميتى )
كان فيه صبة السقف و المهندس اللى موجود اثناء الصبة قام بوضع حوالى نصف طن من الاسمنت الغير صالح ( أسمنت شاكك ) كان متبقى منه من الصبة الى قبلها و لما شوفته ابتسم ابتسامة سخرية 
انا اعتقدت انه بيسخر منى لاستنفارى من فعلته تلك حيث اننى اصغر منه سنا و هو راجل كبير فى السن 
الله يمسيه بالخير المهندس أسامه نوارة _ مكنش بيخلينا فى المكتب نطلب الاسمنت غير بالكمية الفعلية تحديدا ( بحيث لا يزيد شكارة ولا نحتاج شكارة ) و كنت بستغرب من كده لحد ما فهمة قصدته 
وهو الحفاظ اولا على اموال العملاء و ثانيا عدم تهدير المون و ثالثا لتجنب اى غش بالموقع
الف شكر و تقدير و تحية لعلمه
بس ممكن حد يقولى لو انتوا مكانى و شوفتوا الموقف ده تتصرفوا ازاى؟
شكرا و اسف على الاطالة


----------



## سندريلا الشام (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير موضوع مفيد بس للاسف عنجد شي بيخجل لما بنشوف هيك ناس بلا ضمير 
برايي الهندسة مهنة انسانية متلها متل الطب يلي بيحمل هالصفة وكمان اية مهنة
 لازم يكون الضمير والامانة هن شعار المهندس
حرام يروح ناس ابرياء كرمال حدا بلا ضمير


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (11 مارس 2011)

فكــره رائعــه و موضـوع انا شايفه من وجهه نظرى مهم


----------



## nabil-ahmed (12 مارس 2011)

*اخى الكريم*

رائع هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك و كل امهندسين الشرفاء


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (12 مارس 2011)

هذة واقعة حدثت لى وانا اعمل لدى مكتب استشارات هندسية فى مجال الاشراف على التنفيذ فدعيت ذات يوم لاستلام اعمل التسليح لسقف الدور السابع لبرج سكنى وكانت المواصفات تنص عى استخدام نوعية حديد عز فبينما انا اتتحقق من الحديد الموجود على الارض وبعض الفضلات من الحديد المستخدم واذا بالمقاول يضع يدة فى جيبى بمبلغ من المال على اساس انة قهوتى فرفضت بشدة وذاد الشك عندى فى نوعية الحديد المستخدم فى السقف فلما صعدت الى السقف وجدتة حديد صينى مستورد فطلبت اختبار الحديد (الشد-اللى )وكانت النتيجة ان الاختبارات لم تاتى باجهاد الشد المطلوب فتم تكليف المقاول بتغير الحديد


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (12 مارس 2011)

*لتتحكم فى قراءة القامة .*

ردا على كيفية التحكم فى القراءة الصحيحة للقامة وعدم التلاعب بالقراءات من قبل العامل الذى يمسك بها يمكن الزام العامل بوضع لوح لتزانة قصير تحت القامة مع مراعاة اخد سمكها فى الحسابات .كذلك يمكن نزول اى شخص اخر مع العامل للتاكد من عدم الضغط على القامة لتنزل فى التربة .


----------



## engero (12 مارس 2011)

والله كلامكم صحيح انا اعمل فى مكتب استشارى 
رحت استلم لبشة لبرج موبينيل
وجدت شكاير لونها اصفر فاتح مش زى العادة
طبيعى فى كل موقع بروحه بتاكد من شروط الاستلام المعروفة
زيادة تاكيدى على الاسمنت اروح اشوفه شاكك ولا لا
والمياه ايه اخبارا والحديد مصدى ولا ماكسد
تبين ان الاسمنت شاكك بالعكس محجر وكانوا صبوا نصف اللبشة خلتهم كملوا ورفضت استلام الموقع
هتسالونى طب ليه خلتهم يكملوا طبعا مش علشان اخد فلوس
بس علشان يحطوا الاسمنت البايز ده علشان انا معرفش ضمير اللى جاى بعدى ممكن يستخدموا الاسمنت ده تانى معاه 
ايه رايكوا


----------



## omaramasha (12 مارس 2011)

الاخ المهندس خالد عبد الحق ؟ كيف يزيد كميه الحفر المطلوبه اذا وضع العامل القامه علي جزمته المفروض تقل كميه الحفر لان قراءه القامه هاتقل وبالتالي عمق الحفر هايقل ؟ 
مثلا لو قراه القامه فوق منسوب الارص الطبيعيه 1.5 وبعدين لما نزل العامل الي منسوب قاع الحفر وحط القامه علي جزمته فقرات 2.4 بدلا من 2.5(المفروض قراته ) وبالتالي يكون غمق الحفر الاصلي 1 متر ويكون العمق المغشوش .9 متر اي يقل لا يزيد؟


----------



## إسلام علي (25 مايو 2011)

من أفضل المواضيع 
عن نفسي تعرضت كثيرا لعمليات تهرب المقاول وفتح أعمال أخرى مما يؤخر العمل عندي 
والحل هو أن تعطي المقاول جزء فقط من مستحقاته والباقي بعد نهاية كافة الأعمال


----------



## ayman k (25 مايو 2011)

*سؤال عن فحص الباطون*

اود السؤال متى يجب على المهندس المشرف ان يتأكد من فحص الباطون اثناء الصب وماهي ألية استخراج العينات ؟


----------



## فهد مهنا (26 مايو 2011)

انتقل الى رحمة الله المرحوم اللى اسمه الضمير وشيعت الجنازة من جميع مدن واحياء وقرى بلادنا العربية


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد وواقعي جدا
ولي فيه تجارب أذكر منها
كنت مسئول عن بند البياض في إحدي القري لعدد من الفيلات السكنيه وكانت المواصفات بمنع استخدام الجبس نهائيا في اعمال البياض ( كما هو معروف )وقمنا باخذ قرار غرامه مقدارها الف جنيها لمن يتم ضبطه يستخدم الجبس,, ومما هو معروف ان إستخدام الجبس يوفر من الوقت الكثير لصالح المقاول في إنجاز عدد أمتار أكثر,, وكنت عندما أجد المقاول يقوم بأعمال الامامي ( وللتوضيح يقصد بها اعمال البياض لزوايا الاعمده وأجناب الفتحات وما شابه ) فمن المؤكد أن المقاول يستخدم الجبس لإنجاز هذه الاعمال لما تتطلبه من وقت اكبر لعملها بدون جبس ولكن هذه اصول الصناعه,, المهم انني حينما دخلت الفيلا وقمت بالتفتيش في كامل الدورين وكانت مليئه بالعمال وأعمال التشوينات من رمال وأسمنت لم أجد أي شكاير جبس؟؟؟ ونظرا لضبط هذا المقاول بإستخدام الجبس من قبل فقمت بفحص مونه البياض لعلي أجد آثار الجبس ولكنني لم اتوصل لقرار مؤكد أيضا ؟؟؟؟
ولكني سبحان الله الموفق,, أثار حفيظتي قيام أحد العمال الذين يقومون بعمل خلط الاسمنت بالرمل بالغناء الصاخب في وجودي بقصد التعبيرعن عدم استطاعتي في إكتشاف مكان الجبس وبصراحه غضبت جدا لذلك لأنني متأكد من إستخدامهم له؟؟ ولكني قمت بالإقتراب من هذا العامل صاحب الصوت المزعج ووقفت بجواره وأنا في شده الغيظ ولا أدري ماذا أفعل الآن ولا أريد الإنسحاب فتهتز صورتي أمامهم جميعا وأمام المشرفين ؟؟؟؟؟
وفجأه جاء الفرج من عند الله ,,,, ونظرا لتركيز هذا العامل معي وتوتره من وقوفي جانبه حوالي 15 دقيقه وانا انظر اليه فإذا وهو يقلب ويضرب الرمال بغرض تجهيز الخلطه فتظهر شكاير الجبس المدفونه داخل تشوينات الرمال ويصاب العامل بالصمت التام والشلل هو والمقاول ,,, وقمت أنا بإستكمال الاغنيه وإستخرجت كل الجبس بالفيلا..
ولله الحمد


----------



## usama_usama2003 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كنت في فتره تدريب وكان يوجد اعمال ترميم تستخدم فيها الاديبوند ( ماده بيضاء اللون تستخدم في لصق الخرسانه الجديده والقديمه ) وكان المقاول عمل اول تضريبه وتمام وشغال طبعا سيبناه وبعدين رجعنا في اليوم التالي لقيناه جايب برميل اديبوند - طبعا دي مش سهله - فجه الاستشاري فبنسأله عن الاديبوند فراح شاف شويه كده لقاهم زي الميه يعني المقاول فضي جركن واحد علي برميل كامل وكمل بقيه البرميل ميه 
خلو بالكو ياجماعه ان الاديبوند المفروض انه بيلزق ولزج شويه بس مش زي الميه


----------



## mohamadfaiad (13 سبتمبر 2011)

معظم المداخلات التي تمت هي انه المقاول حرامي بس الاستشاري او المالك بحاولو يمنعو الغش قدر الامكان 
فشو رايكم بموقع المقاول حرامي والاستشاري قابض فلوس وماله علاقة ولا بشوف شي والمالك درويش وبينضحك عليه وما بيجي على الموقع الا نادرا فتخيل شو لح يصير


----------



## pinar (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع ........
ظاهرة الغش منشرة كثيرا وارجو المزيد من المشاركات كي نستفيد ان شالله ..........


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (14 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا ولكني للاسف الشديد دخلت عليه متأخرا 
هحكي قصه من قصص البطولات اللي قابلتها مع اني لسه حديث التخرج بردووا 
مبدأيا الاشراف في السعوديه ( مدينه جده ) بيتم عن طريق تعاقد المالك مع المكتب الهندسي علي الاشراف.
واعمال الاشراف بتكون محصوره فقط في استلام الاعمال الانشائيه (حديد فقط ) يعني مثلا الاساسات يبقي طلعه الاشراف بتكون قبل الصب للاشراف علي وضع الحديد وابعاد القواعد وحديد الاعمده وكل ما يلزم قبل الصب وشكرا علي ذلك أما الخرسانه والمقاومه وأخذ المكعبات لا يكون للجهه المشرفه اي صله بها الا اذا كان اجتهاد من المهندس المشرف (التابع للمكتب الهندسي ) 
في طلعه من الطلعات كانت لاستلام الاساسات وعند وصولي للموقع لم أري أي أساسات في الموقع ألا أن حديد القواعد موجود بالخارج وينتظر الونش لانزاله وتركيبه عي الصندوق الخشب فسألت المالك فين الاساسات اللي هستلمها رد عليا وقال لي استلم القواعد اللي موجوده ( علي ما أذكر 4 قواعد في المبني ككل ) والباقي هيكون بنفس الطريقه فما كان مني الا أن قلت له خلص شغلك وكلم المكتب علشان أطلع معاك تاني لاستلام الاساسات 
وبعدها بيومين نزلت الي الموقع مره أخري وكان كل شيء جاهز وهنا بدأت عمليه الاستلام 
أولا كانات الاعمده غير مظبوطه ولم يتم تكثيفها كما هو وارد بالمخطط بكلم المقاول الكانات مش مطابقه قالي أنا بقالي خمسين سنه شغال كده قلت له أنا مليش دعوه بالخمسين سنه أنا ليا استلم اللي في اللوحه وكده انت هتفك الكانات دي وتركبها زي ما هي موجوده بالجدول قالي مش مركب حاجه هي كده وبدأ يعلي صوته وكلم المالك وقاله هاتلي مهندس كبير أتكلم معاه هو احنا اول مره نشتغل وبيقلي أنا يابني احنا بنشتغل قبل ما انت تعرف يعني ايه حديد 
ما كان مني الا أن توجهت الي المالك وقلت له المقاول يفك الكانات الموجوده ويركبها من جديد وطبعا المقاول في الحاله دي بيتكلم مع العمال بتوعه ( وبيصيع دا لسه مش عارف حاجه هو هيعلمنا وكلام كتير ) والمالك لا حول له ولا قوه وينادي بصوت عالي للمقاول اسمع يا (المقاول ) اللي يقلك عليه المهندس مشيه وما تشتغلش من دماغك المهم المقاول قالي انت استلم الاساسات وبعد كده أنا هبقي أركب الكانات من جديد 
طبعا أنا أردت الخروج من الموقع بعد حديثي مع المالك وتوجهت الي سيارتي لاغادر ولكن المالك أصر عليا استلام الاساسات واعتذارات من المالك وحقك عليا يا بشمهندس ودا ف مقام والدك ونزلت لاستلم الاساسات مره اخري ولكن بعد ما تم ابعاد المقاول والما لك والحداد بيسلموني 
وكان هناك أخطاء في ااعداد الاسياخ والاقطار واتجاهات الاعمده وابعاد بعض القواعد وعدم مركزيه الاعمده مع القواعد 
وبعد أن أوضحتها لم يعترف المقاول بهذه الاخطاء وقالي التصميم أصلا غلط ومش عايزين نتكلم وبصوت عالي ودي غلط ليه مانا بعملها كده من خمسين سنه ( مش عارف اشمعنا خمسين سنه ) 
والمالك كلم المقاول الكبير اللذي يرأسه وكلم المدير عندي في المكتب وكل الموجودين بالموقع شنوا هجومهم عليا حتي المالك (دا لأنه كان حاجز خرسانه في اليوم التالي ) كذلك المقاول يتحجج بأن التسليح عالي (واللذي يقوم بتوريد الخامات المالك والمقاول فقط مصنعيه ) هكذا حس المالك بأن الخطأ عندي وليس عند المقاول لأن المقاول بيوفر له حديد أما أنا بقول ان الحديد يتعمل زي اللوحه مش ينقص سيخ واحد وبعد ذلك جاء المهندس المدير ف مكتبي لاستلام الاساست للمره التالته ف اليوم التالي وأخبرني بأنهم عملوا التعديلات اللي أنا تكلمت عنها 
وف الاخر تم استبعادي عن المشروع بعد هذه الطلعه ولا أدري ماذا حدث بعد ذلك 
(أسف جدا علي الاطاله ) بس حبيت أفضفض لأخواني وأرجو النصيحه


----------



## إسلام علي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_d قال:


> موضوع مفيد وواقعي جدا
> ولي فيه تجارب أذكر منها
> كنت مسئول عن بند البياض في إحدي القري لعدد من الفيلات السكنيه وكانت المواصفات بمنع استخدام الجبس نهائيا في اعمال البياض ( كما هو معروف )وقمنا باخذ قرار غرامه مقدارها الف جنيها لمن يتم ضبطه يستخدم الجبس,, ومما هو معروف ان إستخدام الجبس يوفر من الوقت الكثير لصالح المقاول في إنجاز عدد أمتار أكثر,, وكنت عندما أجد المقاول يقوم بأعمال الامامي ( وللتوضيح يقصد بها اعمال البياض لزوايا الاعمده وأجناب الفتحات وما شابه ) فمن المؤكد أن المقاول يستخدم الجبس لإنجاز هذه الاعمال لما تتطلبه من وقت اكبر لعملها بدون جبس ولكن هذه اصول الصناعه,, المهم انني حينما دخلت الفيلا وقمت بالتفتيش في كامل الدورين وكانت مليئه بالعمال وأعمال التشوينات من رمال وأسمنت لم أجد أي شكاير جبس؟؟؟ ونظرا لضبط هذا المقاول بإستخدام الجبس من قبل فقمت بفحص مونه البياض لعلي أجد آثار الجبس ولكنني لم اتوصل لقرار مؤكد أيضا ؟؟؟؟
> ولكني سبحان الله الموفق,, أثار حفيظتي قيام أحد العمال الذين يقومون بعمل خلط الاسمنت بالرمل بالغناء الصاخب في وجودي بقصد التعبيرعن عدم استطاعتي في إكتشاف مكان الجبس وبصراحه غضبت جدا لذلك لأنني متأكد من إستخدامهم له؟؟ ولكني قمت بالإقتراب من هذا العامل صاحب الصوت المزعج ووقفت بجواره وأنا في شده الغيظ ولا أدري ماذا أفعل الآن ولا أريد الإنسحاب فتهتز صورتي أمامهم جميعا وأمام المشرفين ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


يا سلام عليك وعلى مزاجك
الأغنية كانت إيه بقى ؟ 


eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا ولكني للاسف الشديد دخلت عليه متأخرا
> هحكي قصه من قصص البطولات اللي قابلتها مع اني لسه حديث التخرج بردووا
> مبدأيا الاشراف في السعوديه ( مدينه جده ) بيتم عن طريق تعاقد المالك مع المكتب الهندسي علي الاشراف.
> واعمال الاشراف بتكون محصوره فقط في استلام الاعمال الانشائيه (حديد فقط ) يعني مثلا الاساسات يبقي طلعه الاشراف بتكون قبل الصب للاشراف علي وضع الحديد وابعاد القواعد وحديد الاعمده وكل ما يلزم قبل الصب وشكرا علي ذلك أما الخرسانه والمقاومه وأخذ المكعبات لا يكون للجهه المشرفه اي صله بها الا اذا كان اجتهاد من المهندس المشرف (التابع للمكتب الهندسي )
> ...


موقفك سليم تمااما
وما حصل معك هو أمر طبيعي و يحدث لكل أمين في هذا الزمان


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (17 سبتمبر 2011)

حكايه أخري (طلعه اشراف ) 
كان الاتفاق مع المالك للخروج علي الموقع لمتابعه ما عمله المالك من اساسات وهل هذا خطأ أم صحيح لكي يستكملوا باقي الاعمال 
وذهبت معه الي الموقع (طبعا الشغل من النوع البلدي ) لا يوجد لوحات معماريه ولا يوجد لوحات انشائيه 
عند النزول الي المكان كنت أريد أن أدير السياره وأخرج بسرعه لكي لا أرتكب جريمه ف المكان مع المقاول 
وجدت ف الموقع الاتي 
1- المقاول الشاطراللي شغال بقاله 30 سنه علي حد قوله عمل الحفر علي أبعاد القاعده ( 1.50*1.30*45) ووضع حديد العمود وعمل له الكوابيل ووضع فرشه حيد سفلي وقام بصب الاساسات في المنطقه التي تم حفرها بدون أي أبعاد ( بالبركه ) ودا علي كلام المقاول لأني مش شايف غير أشاير أعمده بكانه واحده بس ف الموقع 
والمسافات بين الاعمده تتراوح من 5 الي 6 متر 
2- وبما أن المكان عشوائي فميش ارتدادات للجار والبناء علي حدود الجار مباشره وقواعد الجار معروفه انه بيكون لها شداد وطبعا هو ميعرفش يعني ايه شداد بسأله عملت شدادات قالي لأ أعملها ليه ؟ 
فضلت صامت وقلت له هجاوبك بعد شويه 
3- طبعا فيه خزان ومن الخزان طالع يبعد\ عن جدار الخزان 70 سم من كلا الاتجاهين كأنه في زاويه في الخزان بسأله وضع العمود دا غلط أنت عملت له قاعده رد وقالي أنا زرعه مع أرضيه الخزان 
4-بعد معاينه الموقع والوقوف علي الحاله الموجوده اليك الملاحظات 
1- عمل ازاله لجميع الاعمال الموجوده واستخراج لوحات معماريه مدروسه وانشائي مدروس والعمل به 
الردود شوف حل يا معلم ( اللي هو انا ) غير أننا نشيل الشغل ده 
قلت له دا أفضل حل ليك 
وقامت مشكله طبعا بين المالك وبين المقاول والصنايعيه الموجوده لأن المقاول أخد دفعه 50 الف وقاله أنا الشغل دا كله كلفني أكتر من الدفعه اللي انت دفعتها ومش ههد 
طبا الحوار دا أخد مني من العصر الي المغرب لأن كان هناك تدخل حتي من الجيران الموجوده يقولون للمقاول أنت حرامي وكداب وتكاثروا عليه فما كان مني الا أن قلت للمالك والمقاول أنا المهندس الموجود أمامكم بقلكم علي الصوره واضحه والخيار ليكم بس الشغل دا كله خطأ ف خطأ و سلاموا عليكووا 
ان شاء الله لو جالي رد من المالك هبلغكوا بيه استكمالا للحديث


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 سبتمبر 2011)

حاله غريبه صادفتني في احد المواقع.........كان لدينا صب ارضيه غرفه 5×4م بخرسانه السمنت المقاوم 15سم وتسلح بشبكات ال wwf طبقه واحده وقمت باستلام طبقات تحت الصب من الحصى الخابط المحدول وغيرها وكان يوم خميس والصب الجمعه ووصلت الجمعه متأخر واتصلوا بي وانا في الطريق هل نصب ام لا قلت لهم اعطوني المشرف الفني اللي يشتغل معي واوصيته ببعض الملاحظات وسوف اصل والحق بيكم انشاء الله.....وعندما وصلت وجدتهم انهو الصب فعددت اكياس السمنت المستخدمه فوجدتها مطابقه لما مطلوب والصبه (زي الفل) على مقوله الاخوه المصريين وبعد يومين جاءني المقاول ووجهه يتصبب عرقا من الخجل...........خير؟؟؟؟ قال استاذ انا نسيت ان اضع wwf في الصبه وانت لن تعلم بها ولكني غير متقصد وانا حاضر لاي اجراء
حاله صدق غريبه في زمان مفيش اي ازدحام في طريق الحق


----------



## ابن البلد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا موضوع ممتاز
وأنا قيّمته بامتياز
وأنصح كل مهندس تنفيذ وإشراف بقراءته


----------



## ابن البلد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا ولكني للاسف الشديد دخلت عليه متأخرا
> هحكي قصه من قصص البطولات اللي قابلتها مع اني لسه حديث التخرج بردووا
> مبدأيا الاشراف في السعوديه ( مدينه جده ) بيتم عن طريق تعاقد المالك مع المكتب الهندسي علي الاشراف.
> واعمال الاشراف بتكون محصوره فقط في استلام الاعمال الانشائيه (حديد فقط ) يعني مثلا الاساسات يبقي طلعه الاشراف بتكون قبل الصب للاشراف علي وضع الحديد وابعاد القواعد وحديد الاعمده وكل ما يلزم قبل الصب وشكرا علي ذلك أما الخرسانه والمقاومه وأخذ المكعبات لا يكون للجهه المشرفه اي صله بها الا اذا كان اجتهاد من المهندس المشرف (التابع للمكتب الهندسي )
> ...



أنت أسد
موقفك يكسبك أجرا من الله , والدنيا وقفة عز
حتى يتعلم أبو ال 50 سنة أن يعمل كما يجب
وحتى ترتفع الأسعار ومعها أجور العمال ومعها جودة العمل


----------



## الواثق نت (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> شكراً م محمد على مجهودك النافع وشكراً للزميل صاحب طلب الرفع
> أود طرح نقطتين مهمتين
> 1- في حالة حدوث سوء تنفيذ أو عدم تطابق مواصفات ولكن لم يكن القصد منه الخيانة أو الغش :18: هل تحاسب المسئول أم تسامح ؟
> ولو كان وضعك لا يسمح لك بالتصرف ورأيت مثل هذا هل تسكت أم تقول للمسئول أم سيعتبرك بتتذاكى أو تتظاهر بالدقة والأمانة ؟ :15:
> ...



السلام عليكم...اعتقد ان اصلاح الاخطاء افضل من السكوت عنها سواء اكانت بقصد ام بغير قصد..


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم براي الشخصي اكبر مهنة تحتاج للضمير هي الهندسة ,هذا اولا وثانيا من غشنا ليس منا ابعدنا الله واياكم عن الغش والغشاشين


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

حدئت معى عملية غش فى العمل وهى فى اللياثه (البياض) وهى ابعد ان قمت باستلام البقج للاسقف من المقاول يقوم الصنايعيه بتكسير البقج ثم ملىء السقف بالمونه وتسوية سطحها بالاده الالومنيوم فاكتشفت ذلك اول مره واكتفيت بتحذيره طبعا بعد ان طلبت منه تظبيط السقف مرة اخرى وفى المره الثانيه ذهبت لاستلم منهم البقج فى احد الادوار وكان الصنايعيه يعملون فى سقف الاستقبال وكانو فى بداية السقف ثم بعد ان خرجت وجدتهم قد قامو بملء السقف بالمونه ثم طلبت منهم ان ارى مكان اليقج فى السقف فوجدت الصنايعى متردد فى الكلام وحصل عنده لخبطه فطلبت منهم ان يوقفو العمل 

وبعد ان نزلت وجدته ينادى عليا وبيقول البقج موجوده ثم صعدت اليهم مره ثانيه وانا اعلم انها لم تكن موجوده ولكن لكى تكون المور واضحه واكشفهم وعندما وصلت لاعلى وجدته يكشف المونه عن البقج ظنا منه اننى سانظر اليها واذهب فقمت بالصعود على السقاله وضربت على البقجه ضربة واحده خفيفه فسقطت على الارض واذا بكل البقج كذلك 
فطلبت منه ان يقف عن العمل تماما وتحدثت مع مدير المشروع فطلب منى ان اكتب مذكره بما حدث لوقف هذا المقاول عن العمل 
وهنا اؤكد على اهمية مراقبة العمال والعمل ولا تثق ابدا فى اى مقاول ولا تستجيب ابدا للعبارات الخادعه منهم فمثلا يقولك على ضمانتى او عيب يابشمهندس انا مش هقصر معاك او متفكرش فى حاجه وانا هظبت كل حاجه او لازم تثق فيا وغيرها كتير من العبارات والغلطه فى الاخر المهندس هو اللى بيشيلها ويقول المقاول المهندس عارف كل حاجه واحيانا تكون الغلطه مكلفه جدا

وربنا يكفينا شرهم


----------



## ابن البلد (16 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.a.h2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> حدئت معى عملية غش فى العمل وهى فى اللياثه (البياض) وهى ابعد ان قمت باستلام البقج للاسقف من المقاول يقوم الصنايعيه بتكسير البقج ثم ملىء السقف بالمونه وتسوية سطحها بالاده الالومنيوم فاكتشفت ذلك اول مره واكتفيت بتحذيره طبعا بعد ان طلبت منه تظبيط السقف مرة اخرى وفى المره الثانيه ذهبت لاستلم منهم البقج فى احد الادوار وكان الصنايعيه يعملون فى سقف الاستقبال وكانو فى بداية السقف ثم بعد ان خرجت وجدتهم قد قامو بملء السقف بالمونه ثم طلبت منهم ان ارى مكان اليقج فى السقف فوجدت الصنايعى متردد فى الكلام وحصل عنده لخبطه فطلبت منهم ان يوقفو العمل
> 
> ...



إيش بعني بقج ؟؟


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

سيدى الفاضل البقج هى عباره عن كمية من الخلطه الاسمنتيه العاديه توضع على السقف او الجدران فى عملية اللياثه (المحاره ) وذلك لضبط وزنية السقف او الجدران ومساحة كل بقجه تكون حوالى 10 سم ×10سم) وتستخدم لعمل اوتار للسقف او الجدران ايضا وذلك لاسترباع الغرف او ضبط افقية السقف وهى تعتبر اساس البياض(المحاره او اللياثه)

ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت لك الفكره


----------



## وهج الشمس (30 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني اني اعمل في مختبرواثناء فحص المكعبات c20 في عمر 7 ايام كانت النتيجة عالية تصل الى 57 وعند فحص المكعبات لنفس الخباطة كانت النتيجة 38 انا اعرف ان النتيجة غير منطقية ولكن اطلب منكم الحل


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع و مفيد لكل مهندس سواء حديث التخرج او عنده خبرة اتمنى من الجميع طرح خبراتهم حتى نتعلم من بعض


----------



## اقليدس العرب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو من الاخوه الزملاء تفعيل الموضوع للاهميه


----------



## عربي فقط (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مهم جدا و من واقع خبرتي في اعمال تنفيذ الطرق و لو ان ذلك من فترة بعيدة
حين يتم اجراء فحص الكثافة الموقعية بواسطة مخروط الرمل يتم عمل حفرة و تحفظ نواتج الحفر في كيس مخصص لهذا الغرض لايصالها للمعمل لوزن النموذج اولا و هو يمثل وزن المواد بالحفرة و من ثم لاختبار محتوى الرطوبة اما وزن الرمل و من ثم حجمه فهو يمثل حجم الحفرة لذا تكون الكثافة الموقعية هي الوزن مقسوم على الحجم
عند اضافة و لو حجارة صغيرة الى الكيس فانها ترفع مقدار الكثافة الى نسب عالية تمثل النجاح للفحص و في احد الايام بعد اخذ النموذج من الحفرة قام المقاول باعطاء الكيس مفتوحا للسائق لوضعه في السيارة و اثناء ذلك لاحظت ان السائق وضع شيئا في الكيس قبل احكام غلقه و حين شككت بالامر و طلبت تفتيشه وجدت جيبه مليء بالحصى لهذا الغرض
فاحذروا يا شباب


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*جبل الهندسة* 




بوركت


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

معلومات طيبه وقيمه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى ان تكونوا بالف خير وصحة وعافية 
وشكرا لكل من ساهم او شارك او مر او اثنى 
وسامحونى على الانقطاع منذ فترة وذلك لظروف
ونتمنى منكم المساهمة بالمزيد حتى يعم الخير وتعم الفائدة
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## eng_egp (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 مارس 2013)

هيستريا الغش :-
من المتعارف عليه لكى يحدث الغش ان يجد الغشاش ما يقوم بغشه والتلاعب فية ولكن احد المقاولين ابتكر طريقه جديدة جدا فى الغش وطبعا دا بالاتفاق مع الاستشارى وعلم بعض من ممثلى المالك المرتشيين واليكم الطريقه الهيستيريه
المشروع كان عباره عن عمارات سكنية
قام المقاول بتنفيذ القواعد المسلحة ورقاب الاعمدة ثم مباشرة قام بالردم داخل وخارج حدود المبنى الى مستوى قريب من مستوى الارض الطبيعية 
طبعا كثير منكم بيسأل فين الغش ؟؟
المقاول طبعا اختصر الموضوع واختصر البنود لم ينفذ مبانى قصة الردم ومن ثم لم يقم بعزلها ولم يقم بعزل الاساسات فى الاصل 
وطبعا كل البنود السابقه اتحاسب عليها بنود كاملة التنفيذ يعنى اخذ مقابلها كأنها نفذت ومش بعيدة على اخر المشروع ممكن يقوم بالغاء دور او دورين من دماغه واكيد برده هيتحاسب على انه نفذهم بالكامل وكله تمام يا فندم ......... والساعه بتدور والمقاول بيعد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Marroum (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا للتطرق لهذا الموضوع​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 أبريل 2013)

....... 
للرفع للتواصل والمشاركة من الاخوة المهندسين بتجاربهم ..


----------



## omar iraqi (22 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
بداية جزاكم الله كل الخير على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم جدا والذي بصراحة اعاني منه منذ تخرجي ولحد الان ولقد شهدت الكثير من اعمال الغش والتدليس وبدون رقيب او حسيب واليكم احدها.
قبل فترة كنت اعمل في احد مشاريع الصرف الصحي وهو عبارة عن مد انابيب كونكريت لمشروع سكني وكان من المفروض الحفر للانابيب والصب تحتها ومن الجوانب وفوقها حسب المواصفات والتصاميم.
وعند بداية تنفيذي للحفريات تفاجئت بلمقاول وهو يقول حاول تقلل عرض الحفر بمقدار 15 الى 20 سم (لتقليل مقدار الصب طبعا) وعند محاولتي تنبيه المهندس المشرف وجدت المقاول في اليوم التالي يخبرني ( لاتسوي هاي الحركات مرة ثانية) يعني المهندس المشرف في جيبي.
واستمرت اعمال الغش في الصب من تقليل سمك الصب الى نصف السمك المطلوب ووضع البلوك والحجر على جوانب الانابيب لمنع الصب من النزول الى اسفل وجلب الانابيب الكونكريتية بدون تسليح وكل هذا بعلم المهندس المشرف واللي صدمني اكثر انه اثناء معاتبتي للمهندس المشرف على اعماله كان جوابه (هية الدنيا ماشية هيج) ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله.


----------



## omar iraqi (22 أبريل 2013)

نسيت ان اخبركم ان المواصفات كانت تنص على ان يتم الصب بكونكريت ذات تحمل 210 كغم/سم2 لكن المقاول اتفق مع معمل الكونكريت على جلب كونكريت 150
وكان المفروض ايضا اخذ نماذج للفحص بمقدار 6 مكعبات لكل 100 مترمكعب ولكن انا صبيت 3000 مكعب ولم يتم اخذ سوى 20 مكعب!!!!!
طبعا لابد انه فكر الجميع لماذا لم ااخبر مدير المشروع او اللجنة العليا المشرفة.
حاولت ولكن اكتشفت انه كل واحد اخذ حصته


----------



## eng ahmed omsan (15 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس طلعت ولكل المهندسين الافاضل اللي شاركوا في الموضوع وارجو انه يستمر ..


----------



## mahmoud103 (25 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم حكي لي احد اصدقائي هذه القصة 

في احد الاراضي واثناء نزول المهندس لمعاينة الموقع سأله المالك هل تصلح هذه التربة للبناء

( التربة عبارة عن ردم كسر حجارة من الارضي المجاروة وليست سطح الارض الطبيعي )

فاجابه المهندس بكل ثقة نعم وبل سنحتاج الي 70 سم اضافي

واتفق المهندس ولنقل النصاب مع العربيات لتقوم بنقل الردم الي هذه القطعة مع اخذ عمولة منها

وحاسب المالك علي ثمن نقل هذه العربيات وطبعا لم ينسي نسبة اشرافه 

فتخيلوا قطعة ارض في حدود 15الف متر مربع فكم ستكون التكلفة الواقعة علي المالك من اجل الردم بهذه التربة الغير صالحة ثم اعادة حفرها مرة اخري حتي يستطيع التاسيس 

و حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من لا يراعي ضميره


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (26 مايو 2013)

المفروض أن الاجهاد يبقى مكتوب فى البرنت اوت (البون)لكل عربيه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

mahmoud103 قال:


> السلام عليكم حكي لي احد اصدقائي هذه القصة
> 
> في احد الاراضي واثناء نزول المهندس لمعاينة الموقع سأله المالك هل تصلح هذه التربة للبناء
> 
> ...



هذا فعلا نوع من النصب .. ولا يمكن اعتباره غش
الكثير من غير المتخصصين . يكونوا فريسة سهله لضعيفى النفوس .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 أغسطس 2014)

.......


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*


طلعت محمد علي قال:



.......

أنقر للتوسيع...


حمد لله على السلامة يا كبير*​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *
> 
> حمد لله على السلامة يا كبير*​


الله يسلمك . م هانى 
اجازة عيد الفطر وكانت اجازه من الشبكه العنكبوتيه الا ما ندر

شكرا على سؤالك الدائم واثرائك الدائم للمواضيع بالمنتدى.


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار الخامات 2014


​*


----------

